# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  من روائع الادب السوداني (رواية متسلسلة )

## jafaros

* عشان نحن امس كنا معصورين وادينا بني زرقان بصيص امل قبل ما يقتله اديكو ... وبرضو كمان في شوية سخانة كدة وحريق قبيل كنا شايفنو وبعض الكتابات الغاضبة واعتذارات بالجملة . وبرضو ما تنسو انو اوتو الماسورة اقصد الاسطورة جاب ليهو قون في حارس قصير .
بمناسبة الاحداث اعلاه قمت اخترت ليكم رواية جميلة ح نحكيها في حلقات ... واتمني ما تلحق رواية ( مسامير الارض) النزلها ود الجاك واختفت سريع وما معروف السبب شنو .؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الجنقو مسامير الارض

قبل قرائتها تحتاج لطقوس معينه
كماانها ايضا خليط بين العامية والفصحي
ليس لها قواعد 
لن تفيدك كثيرا في مشوارك التصحيحي

اتصححي 

*

----------


## jafaros

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وانا ابحر في سماء الروايات .. وجدت رواية سودانية اعجبتني جدا
واحببت ان انقلها كي تشاركوني في قراءتها
وهي رواية للكاتب طارق اللبيب 
بطل الرواية
صادق النور شمس الدين
ابطال اخرين :
سمية والدة الصادق
حاج النور والده
حمد وبشير وخالد اخوانه
صفاء واخوها عمار ابناء خالته

قال الروائي طارق اللبيب
انها قصة تقطع الاكباد وتفجر الاحاسيس
من قرأ فيها سطرا .. احب ان يقفو اثرها
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجزء الاول 

كان الصباح مشرقا انواره والعصافير على اغصان الاشجار
وجدران البيوت ترتفع اصواتها مشقشقة ويقطع صوتها بين الفينة والاخرى 
صياح ديك الجيران. فان له صوتا مميزا يكثر عند الفجر ويتناقص ارساله 
كلما بلج الصباح وانتشرت انواره ...في هذا اليوم بالذات كان الناس ينتظرون اعلان نتيجة امتحان الشهادة السودانية والكل يترقب ان سيمع اسم الصادق 
يذاع لانه كان مبرزا في دراسته الاكاديمية لدرجة ان الناس كانوا يتوقعون اسمه 
في العشرة الاوائل
الصادق شاب في التاسعة عشر من عمره لونه اسمر يميل الى الصفرة
كغالبية اهل السودان من العرب شعره اسود طوله متوسط خفيف
الظل طيب المعشر 
من يراه يحبه من اول نظرة تعامله راقي صوته هادئ
.....
الصادق ينادي امه :يمة الليلة الدعوات القوية عليك الله 
والله يا امي قلبي عايز يتقلع من مكانو عارفة يا امي لو الليلة مازاعوني بتجيني نفسيات عديل وماعارف اقابلصفاء كيف (بنت خالته )

سمية والدة الصادق : والله يا الصادق ماعندك هم غير صفاء ياولدى انت بتقرا لنفسك ولا لي صفاء 

قاليها : يا امي دي مستقبلي وفرحتها عندي بالدنيا ... يا الله.. ياسلام الليلة لو زاعوني
يا امي انا بطير من الفرح ياجماعة ياناس ابوي ... ياسر 
عليكم الله الدعوات يمة.. ابوي وينو ؟

سمية : ابوك جوة من الدغش ماسك المصحف بيقرا حصلو خليهو 
يشيل ليك الفاتحة بعد التلاوة

الصادق : مامحتاج والله ... تلقيهو بدعي لي من قبل ما اصحى من النوم

سمية : ان شا الله يا الصادق ياولدي... ربنا يديك على قدر نيتك 
ويزيدك من خيرو ويوفقك ويفرحك يارب العالمين ..انت ياولدي امك رضيانة عليك وابوك رضيان عليك 
والحلة كلها بتذكرك بالخير والشهامة ان شا الله ربنا ما حيخذلك 
بس انت خليك واثق في ربنا وبطل الخوف

الصادق : ان شا الله يا امي والله ماتتخيلي كلامك دا طمني كيف 
طرق الباب ! ! ! 
فطرق معه قلب الصادق ! ! !
ولما سمع صوت صفاء وهي تنادي : ياخالتي ... ياخالتو....
افتحوا الباب .. 
كاد قلب الصادق ان ينخلع من مكانه ازدادت في قلبه الضربات وعلا نفسه واخذ
يتنهد
فقد كان الحب بين الصادق وبنت خالته صفاء مؤصلا في القلوب منذ الصغر 
وتربيا معا ولعبا معا 
الصادق لايساوي شيئا بغير صفاء وصفاء لاتساى شيئا الا بالصادق 
فقد فهما بعضها واحبا بعضهما حبا بينا واضحا من غير 
تردد ولاخفية وكلا الاسرتين يعلمان بالعلاقة السامية 
النقية العاطفية بينهما
صفاء : الصادق اصبحت كيف اللية يا سيد الناس 
***
الصادق : الحمد لله والله ياصفاء خايف لما ماقادر اقيف على حيلي 
يارب يارب ...... عليك الله دعيتي لي ياصفاء ؟؟؟ 
***
صفاء : وانت برضو بتسأل يا الصادق وانا امبارح مانمت الليل
***
الصادق : الله يخليك لي ياعمري 
دخلت صفاء على خالتها ودخل الصادق على والده وطال الحديث هنا وهناك 
حتى جاء الافطار وافطروا بسرعة لان اذاعة النتجة في تمام الحادية عشر 
كل الناس اتو بكراسيهم امام التلفاز اما الصادق فلم يجلس 
بل كان واقفا 
وبقيت خمس دقائق فقط من اذاعة النتيجة والقلوب تخفق
..
..
..
..
ينظر الصادق الى التلفاز مرة وينظر الى صفاء مرة 
وهو واقف خلف الجميع وهم جلوس 
وفجاءة خيم صمت رهيب وعلى شاشة التلفاز ظهر
اولئك الرجال المنمقون الذين يلبسون 
الملابس الزاهية وتظهر عليهم سيما 
الراحة والدعة وبدأوا يسردون كلاما طويلا 
ويشيدون بالجهود التي قام بها القائمون على امر
الامتحانات ثم تكلموا عن نسبة النجاح في هذا العام بالنسبة للاعوام الماضية 
وتحدثوا كثيرا وبعض الكلام يضيع من الحضور الذين قتلهم القلق 
وفي اثناء هذا الحديث المملل والاطراء والمدح والتشدق 
الذي اثار الملل واذا بالدنيا تظلم والتلفاز يسود وجهه بعد ان اصدر صوتا 
شبيها بصوت الفار الرضيع وودع الجميع 
بضوء يشبه البرق المستحي 
ماذا؟؟؟ ماذا؟؟؟ 
صاح 
الجميع ....الكهربا قطعت.
حاج النور :
يا الله ...........شوفوها كملت ولاقطع عام
جرى احد اخوان الصادق اسمه بشير 
ليرى الجمرة الخبيثة فوجد ان التيار قد انفصل عن المنطقة بكاملها 
لايدري احد ما الاحوال التي يمر بها اولئك الذين ينفصل عنهم التيار فجأة 
فتاتيهم الظلمة بغتتة وهم لايشعرون
الصادق : ياابوي دا شنو نعمل شنو؟؟؟ 
شوفو يا ليلي ( اخت الصادق الوحيدة ) جيبي تلفون ابوي في الشاحن 
خليهو يتصل على عمتي في امدرمان نشوف منها الحاصل
وبسرعة البرق الخاطف وفي جيء بالهاتف وقد مرت دقائق من التوتر الغريب
والاحساس الذي لايعرفه الا من جربه 
ومشاعر الاستياء والتذمر ترسم لو حاتها على وجوه الجميع 
تم الاتصال في سرعة خاطفة والعمة لم تفتح الخط 
لانها مشغولة بالمتابعة فانها تنتظر هذه اللحظة 
فقد اخبروها ان الصادق مرشح للفوز والاذاعة في هذه النتيجة
وحاولوا مرار ان يتصلو بالاصحاب والاصدقاء 
ولكن اما ان الهاتف الذي طلبته مغلق 
واما يرن الجرس ولا حياة لمن تنادي والشي المضحك المبكي 
احد زملاء الصادق اجاب على مهاتفة. ولكن ايضا التيار عندهم منفصل 
مرت اكثر من ربع ساعة والتيار منقطع والمحاولات جارية 
عاود حاج النور بالعمة التي فتحت الخط وهي تبكي وتبكي 
وتقول مبروك يا النور مبرووووك يا النور والله عجبني ليهو ....
حاج النور اسمعي ياعلوية : الكهربا عندنا مقطوعة الصادق جا الكم ؟
علوية الصادق جا الخامس في السودان نسبته97,8%الحمد لله
قفل الحاج التلفون بسرعة واحتضن ابنه وهو يكبر بفرحة نسال 
ان لاتجعلها في قلوب الاعداء والوالدة اطلقت صوت زغرودة 
شقت بها طنين الصمت القاتل في الاجواء الهامدة بغير مروحة ولاتكييف
يتردد صداها بين ازقة الطرق وجدران المنازل 
الفرحة عمت ارجاء البيت مع ان التيار الذي قطعه مديروه قد عكر صفو الجلسة 
ولكن ان كان من الناس الحزن فعند الله السعادة 
والغريب في الامر ان صفاء خرجت ..... فبعد ان انتهى الصادق من معانقة امه 
وابيه تلفت فلم يجدها 
الصادق: يا امي صفاء وينا ؟؟؟
سمية : والله ماعارفة 
ليلى : والله شايفاها طلعت متضايقة زعلانة كدا ماعرفة ليه ...
:
:

:

:
يتبع ....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياجفروز وفي انتظار الباقي
بدايتها تتحدث عن رائعة جديدة نقراها لاول مرة
*

----------


## مناوي

*         ههههههه

تسلم يا ابو الجعافر 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الحق يا  جعفروس الحق صفاء بتكون مشت على البحر ..؟؟ 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*في انتظار البقية
يالله صفاء زعلانة مالا؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*حا نتابع يا شباب انشاء الله بعد الصلاة ونأسف علي التأخير لأنو طلعت مشوار مع سناري ورجعنا قبل الفطور بحبة   كدة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الجزء الثـانـي 

ادخل حاج النور يده في جيبه واخرج حفنة لايستهان بها من النقود
واعطى الاولاد منها ثم قال 
امشوا جيبو البارد والحلاوة تعال ياحمد امشي معاك بشير 
جيبو لينا خروف كدا شادي حيلو 
خرج الصادق مسرعا ليلحق بحبيبته التى غادرت مع الفرحة 
وهي متضايقة 
كان بيت خالته يبعد ثلاثة شوارع فقط 
طرق الباب : وقلبه يخفق واكثر مايخشاه ان يكون هنالك شئ ضايقها 
جاءت صفاء وفتحت الباب ونظر الصادق في وجهها مباشرة 
ليقرأ مافيه من المشاعر ولكنه لاحظ دموعا في عينيها وعندما سلم
سمع في صوتها بحة البكاء الوشيك
فقال لها مالك حبيبتي ؟؟ بتبكي ليه؟؟؟
قالت له مافي حاجة حبيبي بس بكيت من الفرحة وكان نفسي اضمك زي امك
بس لقيت مالي حق خفت ابكي قدام ناس البيت عشان كدا جيت كملت بكاي هنا 
وعشان ليلي قاعدة للمكاواة وحتضحك علي لو بكيت
الصادق : ياخي ارح البيت سيبك من الكلام دا 
انتي براك ماعارفة ليلي بتاعة مكاواة 
كماعلمتم ان صفاء امها سامية وهي خالة الصادق كات داخل المنزل 
وهي تنظر بسرور لنظرات الود والحنان التي يتبادلها الصادق وصفاء
الصادق يتلفت ويصيح : ياخالتي ... ياخالتي سامية 
سامية من جوة البيت : اهلا يا الصادق مبروك ياولدي 
والله عجبني ليك ويارب عقبال الدكتوراةالصادق والله ياخالتي فرحتي بيكم وبي صفاء ماتساويها فرحة
عارفة ياخالتي لو ما صفا دي انا طعم النجاح زاتو مابحسو
صفاء : ان شا الله دايما فرحان ياحبيب عمري 
خلاص ارح نشوف بيكونو جو ناس يباركو ليك
صفاء والصادق يخرجان كأنهما لؤلؤتا قرط 
لا ينفكان من تبادل الاعجاب والقدسية التي تغزو حياتهما 
حينما اقتربا من المنزل واذا باصحاب الصادق في الحلة 
يقفون امام الباب فنظر اليهم واشار بيده فرأوه فتوقفوا عن طرق الباب 
جاءهم وهم يتبسمون لرؤياه والابتسامة المشرقة على وجهه 
تشع بنيته الطيبة وقلبه المفعم بالحنان والمحبة
واحد من اصحابه اسمه صبري : مبروك يا الصادق والله تستاهل 
وزي ماقالو ياقلب لكل مجتهد نصيب ياخي انت كسرت كسر عجيب
الصادق : والله الحمد لله.. الله يبارك فيكم والله 
تقدمت صفا ودخلت المنزل والصادق واصحابة 
تكلموا قليلا مباركة وترحيبا ودخلوا جميعا
صبري صديق مقرب من الصادق وصاحب نكته خفيف الظل 
يتكلم دائما ويحرك يديه 
كان صبري يجلس في مجلس مقابل الباب الذي 
يفتح على المنزل الداخلي
الباب يعني اذا نظر الى الخارج فانه قد يكشف بنظراته
من هم بداخل المنزل
وفي اثناء تكلمه وتحركه المعهود لفت نظره ان صفاء وليلي 
داخل المنزل وهما ينظران اليه ويتبسمان 
فلعب ابليس في راسه وسرح من الونسة ونسج له اللعين 
اشياء غريبة 
وان سالتموني ماسر النظرة من صفاء وليلى وتصحبها الابتسامة 
فان ليلى قالت لصفاء :: تعالي شوفي صبري بيتكلم ويحرك يديهو 
زي المذيع ... فلان لما الصوت يكون مقفول 
باعتبار انه بعيد وصوته غير مسموع
انتهت الزيارة المحددة من الاصدقاء وخرجو بعد تناول البارد والحلاوة 
والصادق دعاهم للغدا 
وصبري طبعا خرج والاستغراب والدهشة ومشاعر متعاكسة متضادة 
تلوح في راسه
:

:

:

:

:

ذهب صبري الى منزله ولم ينطق بكلمة واحد لصدقائه الذين رافقوه
فقد شغلت باله تلك الظبية الهيفاء المسماه صفاء
ولكنه يعلم انها حبيبة صديقه وبنت خالته
ولكنه لايستطيع ان يزيل عن مخيلته تلك الابتسامة الجارفة 
التي غزت قلبه وتربعت على وجدانه 
وفي كل مرة يقول: اعوذ بالله ... داشنو الجاني دا؟؟؟ 
وفي وقت الغداء ذهب صبري والاخرين الى الصادق لاجابة الدعوة 
ولكن صبري كان تائها شاردا يزداد فزعا وتوترا كل ما علا
صوت النساء من الداخل وكأن في وجدانه شيئا يبحث عن صوت صفاء في 
خضم وضجة الاصوات النسوية المختلطة 
احس صبري حقيقة ان هنالك شيئا يتمكن من قلبه ويسري 
ببطء بين شرايين فؤاده وهو مكتوف الايدي لايستطيع حيلة ولايهتدي سبيلا 
انتهت الدعوة وذهب الجميع وذهب صبرى الى بيت اهله
وذهب مباشرة لغرفته لانه احس انه يريد ان يجلس مع نفسه 
لعله يستطيع المقاومة 
فقد كانت صفاء فتاة لاتقاوم لونه ا كالذهب في صفاءه وشعرها مثل ليلة 
مظلمة .. تعتريه لمعة مشرقة اذا تلاعبت به الرياح تلاعب هو بالقلوب
لها عينان كالدر والياقوت تلمع في صفاء الفضة اذا سرقهما منظر
عكست اشعاعها كانها عقود الماس في اعناق الاميرات 
كانت صفاء هي الجميلة التي لا امل فيها .....
طال الليل على صبري لم يهدأ له بال ولم يطبق له جفن
كان ينتظر الصباح بفارق الصبر وملل الفراش
اشرق الصباح بانواره البهية وارسل الى الدنيا 
باقات من هدايا الاضاءة المجانية ......
حيث لامكان للدفع المقدم ولا الفواتير الباهظة ..
وصبري اصبح بعيون يملأها السهر ويكسوها التوهان 
اول ماطرق باله اخته ايمان فقد كانت مقربة منه وصديقة اسراره 
ذهب صبري الى اخته ايمان وقال لها:
يا ايمان والله انا واقع في في مشكلة طبعا امبارح الصادق صاحبي نجح نجاح كبير
مشينا امبارح نبارك ليهو طبعا انتي عارفة صفاء بت خالتو طبعا هو مثبتها 
ومافيها طريقة لاي علاقة.. لكن والله امبارح عاينت علي عين معاها ابتسامة غريبة .. 
والله يا ايمان الابتسامة والنظرة اثرت فيني تاثير بالغ لدرجة ماقدرت انوم
وانا حسيت باني اتوكرت في موضع ماعارف نهايتو.. 
انتي رايك في كلامي شنو؟
ايمان : ليه يا اخوي هي لاقية زيك وين واصلا هي ما كدا يعني مع الصادق 
يعني احتمال انها تبيعو وتربط معاك دا احتمال وارد 
انا بت وبعرف حب البنات كيف يعني حب الصادق وصفاء ماكدة يعني كيف كيف 
وانا متاكدة ياصبري الشي الانت حسيت بيهو دا الصادق عمره ما حس بيهو
صبري : عليك الله بالجد يا ايمان ؟؟؟؟؟ .....
يعني في امل انو يكون لي فيها نصيب ؟؟؟ ...
ايمان ليه لا .... 
صبري : يا الله يا ايمان لو كلامك دا بقا صح انا بموت من الفرحة ايمان في شنو هو ياصبري يعني انا ممكن امشي ليها واجيب ليك منها الخبر الاكيد 
صبري : لالالالالا ......... خلاص امشي ليها ... لا ماتمشي ...
والله ماعارف اقول ليك شنو ... اعملي العاوزاهو 
ايمان حامشي ليها حامشي ليها هي صاحبتي شديد........
:

:

:


:

مرت الايام ولم تلتق ايمان بصفاء
وبالاصح لم تجد الوقت والفرصة المؤاتية لذلك 
وصبري يزداد ولها وتعمقا فيماهو فيه 
في يوم من ذات الايام قابلت ايمان صفاء 
وهي في طريقها الى البقالة فقالت ايمان:
والله ياصفاء مشتاقة ليك وعايزة اتونس معاك

صفاء: تشرفي في اي وقت يا ايمان والله انا زاتي عاوزاكي
وتواعدن ان تلتقيان في يوم الخميس
وسيكون بيت اسرة صفاء خاليا تماما
جاء الخميس وجاءت ايمان الى صفاء 
وبعد الاكرام والمؤانسة
قالت ايمان : ياصفاء انتي طبعا مرتبطة بي الصادق ود خالتك صح؟
صفاء: نعم ايوة في حاجة يا ايمان ؟؟
ايمان: لا لا بس بسأل
صفاء : والله الصادق دا ايمان بحبني حب جنوني
وبخاف علي من هبوب النسيم 
بعزني وبحترمني وبعطف على وبيكرمني 
والله لو عايزة لبن الطير الصادق 
مستعد يدفق دمو عشان يجيبو لي
عارفة ياصفا مرة ليلى اختو اتشاكلت معاي شكلة عادية
بس كانت غلطانة علي عارفة الصادق جاب هدومو
وجا قعد معانا هنا في بيتنا 
وزعل من ليلى اختو الكبيرة اكتر من شهر 
دقيقة اجيب ليك الكراس الكاتب فيهو اشعارو 
وطبعا كلها فيني 

صفاء تدخل الى الغرفة بعزة المعجب وعنفوان الفخور
اتت بالكراسة 

صفاء : اسمعي عليك الله يا ايمان ....
دي قصيدة اسمها 
صفاء النفس 
بيقول فيها..:...
موصوفة دايما يا صـــفا .. كل الجمــــائل بوصفا 
يارب لي انا تحـــــفظا ... من كــــل عينا جارفة 
يابنات شـــــوفن صفا ... وقصيدتي فيها مـــؤلفة
الحنينة الخاتية الجــــفا .. والظلال الطيبة الوارفة
اساهــــر بالليل حارسا .. عشان مافي حاجة تخـوفا 
بي كلاما الحـــلو الجميل ... زي نغمات الحـب عازفة
كل يـــــوم اتمنالا خير......اكتب فيها كلماتي النازفة 
ماتشوفي شر ست البنات .. تبقى دايما مصــدر شفا 

قبل ان تكتمل القصيدة 
قاطعت ايمان قائلة
كدي دقيقة يا صفاء هسي انتي من قبيل شغالة بتتكلمي لي 
كيف الصادق بحبك ومقدار شعورو تجاهك بس في حاجة مهمة شديد
انتي شعورك تجاهو شنو؟

صفاء : والله بالمناسبة يا ايمان شعوري شنو دا مامهم 
المهم نحن بنينا مستقبلنا من زمان 
والاهل عارفين ونحن متفاهمين شديد وكل حاجة تمام 
وانا ماعاوزة زول احسن منو
اي نعم انو حبي جواهو كبير ومرات لايطاق 
لكن الصادق مافي زيو الحق يقال 

ثم التفتت اليها مستغربة وقالت: 
انتي يا ايمان اسئلتك دي ما مريحاني في شنو؟
ايمان : طيب انا اجيك من الاخر
صبري اخوي شافك في بيت ناس الصادق كنت بتعايني ليهو وبتتبسمي 
وقام يهلوس بيك ليهو تلات اسابيع ماقادر يعيش زي الناس
صفاء: شنو؟.......... يهلوس بي انا ؟.... هههههههههايا ...
اكيد اخوك دا ماطبيعي ........ هه
مع انو صاحب الصادق وعارف كويس انا بالنسبة للصادق بساوي شنو؟
ايمان : 
وانا زاتي عارفة لكن والله يا صفاء صبري بقا حالتو تحنن 
الله يخليك خلاص انا فهمت كلامك بس لو بتعزيني 
وعشان الود المسكين دا مايمرض لينا عندي منك طلبين 
صفاء : اها.... قولي 
ايمان اولا الكلام دا يفضل بينا والتاني حاولي اتجاوبي معاهو وفهميهو 
حبة حبة لغاية مايقتنع ويطلعك من جواهو
صفاء : خير يازولة طبعا انتي عارفاني مابرد ليك طلب 
بس الله يخليك الصادق واهلي مايسمعوا بالكلام دا......
:
:
:
:
يتبع .....>
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجـزء الثـالـــث 
:
:
رجعت ايمان لاخيها صبري وهي تحمل آمالا عريضة 
وتزف له خبرا طال ماكان يحلم به هو وكل فتيان الحي 
(لقاء وشيك مع صفاء) 
دخلت ايمان على صبري وهو في غرفته
وهي ترقص وتغني ... باكر بجيك قاطع مسافات العشم .. باكر بجيك ..
جلست مع صبري وقالت : اها ياود امي الاغلى من عيوني 
بشارتي كم؟ رتبت ليك الامور ولقيت ليك صفاء زاتا مابتحب الصادق 
الصادق هو المتشعلق فيها . بس هسي الكورة في ملعبك لانو 
مافي زول كاشف شعور صفاء غيرنا وهسي اي واحد من شباب 
الحلة لو عرف انو صفاء مابتحب الصادق بجري عليها جري يربط معاها 
يستمع صبري لكلام اخته ايمان بعقل مشوش وذهن شارد
وآمالا تتسابق ... 
ثم قال : معقول يا ايمان الكلام دا ؟ 
قالت له : خليك من الكلام وما الكلام بس انت قول لي 
عايز تقابلها متين؟ وبراكم وتتفاهمو واي حاجة 
بس الله يخليك تكون فاهم انو البت قلبها فاضي
وعايزة فارس يغزوه ويسيطر على وجدانها 
وانا متاكده انك حتنجح وتفوز بيها ..
صفاء ياصبري .. 
مش جمال وبس صفاء اخلاق وعفة وكرم 
صبري : عايز اقابلها بكرة كيف؟؟
ايمان خلاص انا بحاول اخد منها مواعيد 
بكرة ونعزمها عشا في الريفيرا (متنزه على الشاطئ بام درمان)
صبري : جدا الله يصبرني ليوم بكرة 
ايمان اتصلت على صفاء في تلفون البيت في نفس الوقت
صفاء ردت : الو مرحبا 
ايمان : هلا ياحبيبني صفوية عايني انا حكلم امك اقول ليها بكرة المساء عندنا 
عيد ميلاد صاحبتنا كوثر وبجي بكرة مارة عليك عشان تقابلي الزول 
واذا عندك اي اعذار نحن بكرة بنغير طريقنا للتجاني الماحي 
وانتي المسؤلة هههههههههه مانفتكريني بهظر
صفاء : خلاص خلاص كلميها .. يا امي تلفون عشانك 
سامية ام صفاء : مرحب ...
فاخبرتها فوافقت .... 
وغدا امسى مساء على صبري باضطراب غريب كانه مقبل على امتحان 
دعونا نتكلم قليلا عن صبري ريثما يجهز نفسه ويلبس انيقا
صبري شاب في مقتبل العمر تخرج السنة الماضية بالبكالاريوس
ابيض اللون مشرب بحمرة جميلة شعره
ذهبي سبيبه كالتبر مخلوطا بالسواد
له عينان تقتل الظباء من اول نظره مشع بالحيوية لايكاد
يقول كلمتين حتى ينفجر الحضور ضحكا
انه ذو تعبيرات ساخرة بلذة جارفة لايكاد الانسان يشبع من مؤانسته
ايمان: صبري جاهز ? 
صبري : موية ونور .. بس حيلي ميت .وعايز امشي الحمام 
ايمان ههههههه ياجُرسي 
اخذ صبري طريقه الى الريفيرا 
وذهبت ايمان الى صفاء 
وكانت اللقيا في الريفيرا 
كان لصبرى سبق الوصول 
فاختار طاولة الطعام تسع ثلاث اشخاص 
باعتباران الثالثة هي ايمان 
وبعد قليل جاءت ايمان وصفاء واشرقت الريفيرا بانوار الجمال الالهي 
الذي كساه الله هذه الدرة النادرة المسماة صفاء 
ازدادت ضربات القلب عند صبري حتى اهتزاز لياقة القميص
صبري : اتفضلو اتفضلو
صفاء : كيف صبري ... 
صبري : انا ؟ .... الراء مكسورة والياء معرجة هههههه
صفا : هههههههههههههه بسال عن صحتك
صبري عارف عارف بس عايز ضحتك دي
جلس الجميع 
صمتو قليلا ثم تلفت صبري حوله وقال :
كل القاعدين ثنائي العاصمة ئنائي العاصمة الا نحن بس البلابل
ضحكت صفاء حتى غطت وجهها اما ايمان فنظرت اليه نظرة استخفاف 
فكانها فهمت انه يريدها ان تذهب بعيدا 
فاخذت تلفونها وقالت : عن اذنكم عندي مكالمة 
صفاء : كدي دقيقة يا ايمان اشربي حاجة وبعدين امشي 
ايمان : لا بمشي وبجيكم راجعة ماتطمئنو
ذهبت ايمان واخذت الكرسي وجلست بحيث انها لاتسمع مايقولان 
ولكنها المشهد الذي دام اكثر من عشر دقائق 
صبري لايتوقف عن الكلام وصفاء لاتتوقف عن الضحك
اخذت صفاء التلفون واتصلت مباشرة في موبايل الصادق 
الصادق الو مرحبا ...
ايمان:
كيفك يا الصادق .. انا كوثر صاحبة صفاء .... لاحظوا ال ..(كذابة)
ان شا الله كويس ..
الصادق الحمد لله 
عاين يا الصادق صفاء وايمان ديل معاي هنا 
وطبعا انا عارفة انك حياتك صفاء وامل عمرك صفاء صح؟ 
صفا دي من ما جات هنا ماعندها موضوع غير صبري صاحبك 
بس الله يخليك ماتسالها بس انا عايزاك تخلي بالك منها 
وماتخليها تحس وماتهملها
الصادق مبهوت وصمت ولم يستطيع الرد 
ايمان : يديك العافية ومع كتمان السر اخباري معاك يلا جاو
:

:

:
اغلقت ايمان السماعة وهي تتبسم 
وجلست قليلا ثم نادوها للعشاء
فكان الامر اشبه عندها بالحلم عندما رات صفاء تنظر
الى صبري نظر المعجب المندهش 
وهي تقول والله ياصبري انت رهيب 
ياخي والله بطني وجعتني من الضحك 
فقالت لها ايمان اها يا صفوية الصادق ود خالتك مابرضو ونااااس
فقالت صفاء الصادق ياحليلو مسكين وهادي ومرات دمو تقيل شديد
قالت لها ايمان شكلك كدا حتقولي لي كل يوم عايزة اتونس مع صبري
قالت صفاء ياريت والله 
صبري ياصفاء يشهد الله احتليتي قلبي وسيطرتي علي 
انت اروع من الجمال انت احلى من الحلا
صفاء تتبسم وتطأطأ راسها 
وايمان تقول الله الله على العشق القاتل ياخي ماتستحي.... قدام اختك؟
ذهب الجميع وتفرقوا فذهبت صفاء بقلب مشغول وعقل شارد
فقد ادهشها صبري بروعته ومازال صدي كلماته يتردد في غرف قلبها
ياصفاء يشهد الله احتليتي قلبي وسيطرتي علي 
انت اروع من الجمال انت احلى من الحلا

...
ياصفاء يشهد الله احتليتي ........
مرارا وتكرارا
وهي تقول والله غايتو صبري دا هههههههه بهمهمة يسمعها القريب ولايستبين كلماتها
ولكن هنالك شئ في قرارة نفسها انها لايمكن ابدا ان تكون من نصيبه
وذلك لعدة اسباب مراعاة للصادق وحفظا لكلمة ابيها ورغبة امها وخالتها 
وكل الاسرة فالامر شبه مجمع عليه
ولكنها منجرفة انجرافا قلبيا مشوشا وتشعر باضطراب غريب
تنازع الهواجس وتتعارك مع الوساوس حتى نامت 
وفي الصباح اصبحت بشئ مايسيطر عليها وهو انها تريد
ان تسمع صوت صبري باي ثمن ولكن كيف وماهي الحجة التي ستختلقها 
وهنالك احساس ضعيف جدا يؤنبها من ذلك 
وفي هذه الاثناء يطرق الباب 
وصوت الصادق قد جاء فتحت الباب 
صغاء كيفك يا الصادق 
قال لها كيف ياصفاء والله مشتاق ليك شديد 
وين امبارح اليوم كلو ماشايفك 
صفاء اي والله مشينا ليصاحبتنا عيد ميلادها 
الصادق هابي بيرتي توووهاااا......ز ههههههههه
ان شا الله انت وصاحبيتك مليون سنة
وين خالتي 
صفاء مافيشة والله 
الصادق طيب دي فرصة نقول فيها الجوانا 
صفاء كويس كويس اقعد اعمل ليك عصير 
الصادق جدا ما دام من يديك يبقى دا شفاي
صنعت صفاء عصير البرتقال وجاءت بكوب واحد 
فقال لها الصادق 
بس ياحببتي عندي شرط واحد في الكباية دي 
جغمة انا وجغمة انتي 
صفاء عليك الله يا الصادق اشرب انا حاسة اني تعبانة 
ومصدعة وماعارفة مال كيف كيف كدا 
الصادق سلامتك سلامتك وروحي ودمي كرامتك 
صفاء : تسلم 
المهم تسرب للصادق احساس قوي بان
كلام كوثر التي هي ايمان صحيح
وماكان يريد ان يظلم صفاء حتى يتاكد بنفسه 
والى الان لم يقطع الشك بانها لاتريده
فشيئ ما بداخله يصدق اعذارها 
فقال لها استريحي حبيبتي خلاص انا ماش
في امان الله ربنا يحفظك ويخليك لي 
فقالت : امين وانت كمان 

فذهب على ذلك 
فما كاد يصل الى الشارع حتى التقطت صفاء 
التلفون واتصلت على ايمان
تريد ان تسمع شيئا يذكرها بليلة البارحة 
ردت ايمان الو ؟؟؟
صفاء ايمان حبيبتي والله مع اني كنت معاك امبارح اشتقت ليك 
ايمان : هههيييا دا علي انا يا صفوية من متين الشوق دا يا حبيبتي 
لكن الزول الاتصلتي مشتاقة ليهو هادا هاك ليهو 
ناولت ايمان السماعة لصبري 
فلما قال صبري الوو صفووووووووووووية
نظرت صفاء الى الباب الصادق جاء راجعا 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
يتبـــع :ــــــــ>
*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

نأسف علي التأخير لأنو طلعت مشوار مع سناري ورجعنا قبل الفطور بحبة   كدة



يا انت ما تعملني سبب براك قلت الا نمشي ما تعلق الناس يا تكمل القصة ولا  تورينا محلها نمشي نقراها
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا جماعة أنتو القصة دي ماعجبتكم ولاّ شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان ما أتعب وأنزل الباقي وما في متابعين !!!!!!!!
ولاّشنو ...؟؟
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجزء الـرابـع 
ارتبكت صفاء جدا واغلقت السماعة
ودخل الصادق لم يسمع منها كلمة ولكنه لاحظ لارتباكها
في وضع السماعة كان الصادق اصلا يحمل وصية 
من امه لخالته من اجل الذهاب الى بيت عزاء 
فنسي ذلك ولكنه تذكر ورجع ليخبر صفاء
فلما رأى مارأى اصر على البقاء قليلا ليعرف ماذا يجري 
الصادق جيت راجع ياصفاء عايز استنى خالتي لما تجي 
صفاء طيب عن اذنك ماشة ارتاح جوة شوية 
دخلت واغلقت عليها غرفتها 
اخذ الصادق سماعة التلفون واجرى اعادة اتصال على اخر رقم 
والذي رد هو صبري صديقه العزيز الذي يحبه من دون اصدقائه 
وقال صبري :: صفووووية مالك يا بت ماتردي ؟؟؟..
بهت الصادق وشعر بالم .... اللهم لاتصبه على حبيب
وبكل هدوء اغلق سماعة الهاتف وذهب 
ذهب الصادق الى البيت بالالام لاتوصف وضيق لايعلمه الا الله
وغضب عظيم اسودت الدنيا في وجهه 
وتعمقت الالام في قلبه ويشعر بالنار واللهيب تتاجج في فؤاده
وصل الى البيت فوجد البيت خاليا 
فبكى وبكى وبكى 
ولكنه مازل يحس بانغلاق في قلبه وغم مثل الجبل الاسود يغطى فؤاده 
ولكنه اصر في نفسه ان يستخدم الحكمة الطيبة 
والمنطق المعقول امسى المساء على الصادق وهو في غرفته 
واصبح الصباح وهو كذلك 
كلما دعاه ابو الى طعام تحجج بان بطنه ليست بصحة جيدة 
طالت اليام وصفاء تزداد بعدا من الصادق 
وانقطعت رجلها عن بيت خالتها 
واحس الناس ان هنالك شئ يجري بين الصادق وصفاء
والصادق كتم السر ولم يبح لاحد من اسرته 
وكلما سألوه عن صفاء يقول هي بخير 
ربنا يخليها ويديها الفي مرادا ويزيدها من كل خير 
وفي الجانب الاخر تتجدد اللقاءت بصبري 
وتزداد صفاء تعلقابه وجنونا به 
ومرت الايام طويلة
ودخل الصادق الجامعة 
ولم ينقطع من زيارة خالته وسؤاله عن صفاء
وهمه بها وخوفه عليها ودعئه في كل صلاة
ان تكون صفاء له 
وفي يوم ذهب الى بيت خالته ووجد صفاء وحدها في البيت 
فاعطاها ورقة وذهب 
مكتوب فيها 
مهما طال على جفاك ........تبقي اميرة الاحــــلام 
ومهما الدنيا تلعب بي .....غيرك يبقى مافي غـرام 
وحبك في قليبي سكن.. وعمرو مئات من الاعوام 
بريدك ياصفاء عمري .........حتى ولو بقت اوهــام 
كتير بتمنى تسعدي بي..... واسعد بيك مــع الايام 
ولو كانت سعادتك بي .........ليك بتســـــبب الالام 
يبقى خلاص انا البشقى........ واتوه بمــرارة الايام
واطلع من حياتك بس.......... اخليك للغــــرام التام 
عزيزتي صفاء لاتتهربي مني مادام انك
اخترتي صبري ليكون لك حياة
من دوني فلا املك الا ان اقول هذا قدر الله 
واسال الله ان يجيرني في مصيبتي واجتماع صديقي 
وحبيبتي لقتلي بين خداع الثقة وسراب الحب 
لاتتهربي وتاكدي اني سادعمك واكن لك عونا في اختيارك 
ارجو ان تمزقي هذه الورقة 
في رعاية الله ياروحي الى الابد......:zh8an:
:
:
:
:
اتفق صفاء وصبري على تحديد يوم للخطوبة 
والعجيب في الامر ان صفاء اصبحت مجنونة بصبري
اكثر من ان يكون هو مجنونا بها 
وازدادت به تعلقا ولايكاد يمر عليها يوم 
الا ان تتصل عليه اكثر من مرة 
التقيا مرة فجلسا في مكان عام ودار بينهما الحوار الاتي :
صبري : ماقلتي لي يا صفاء انا طبعا كنت مفتكر انت والصادق
بتحبو بعض ومش انا وبس كل اصحابنا كانو مفتكرين كدا 
صفاء : طبعا دا كان زي مابقولو رفقة طفولة وبحكم انو امو خالتي 
وجودي عندهم ووجوده هو في بيتنا كان كتير 
وطبيعي انو المسالة تولد الفة الناس اعتبروها حب 
لكن عمري انا ماحصل صرحت ليهو بي حبي (كذابة)
صبري : وهسي هو عارف علاقتك معاي؟
صفاء:ايوة عارف وانا كلمتو 
وتتخيل ردو كان شنو؟؟؟
قال لي انا بساعدك وبقيف معاك 
مش عليك الله معناها قنعان من حكاية زواج وكدا؟
بعدين في حاجة انت ماتنساها 
الصادق لسا وراهو اربعة سنة
عشان يخلص الجامعة وبعد داك يفكر في زواج
صبري هههه وانا برضو عشان ااسس نفسي محتاج لفترة قريبة من دي
وبعدين انتي مستعجلة ليه قدر دا ؟ 
انتي لسا 19 سنة 
صفاء : والله ما انا المستعجلة لكن ناس البيت 
كل مرة امي تنغزني بي كلمة 
في اثناء الحديث جاءت مكالمة لصبري 
نظر في شاشة هاتفه الجوال ثم قال لصفاء 
عن اذنك دقيقة 
وذهب بعيدا وتكلم قريبا من 7 دقايق
ثم رجع 
صفاء: الاتصل عليك دامنو؟ 
صبري ليه بتسالي ؟ بدينا في الشك من هسي؟ 
دا واحد صاحبي عندو مشكلة شيكات وكدا  
صفاء طيب ما كان تتكلم قدامي الضرر وين؟
صبري عليك الله ياصفاء نحن حلوين كدا ماتخليني اتضايق منك؟
ثم خيم صمت على الجلسة 
وبعدها
رن جرس صبري مرة اخرى 
فنظر في شاشة هاتفه ثم رفض المكالمة  
صفاء نظرت اليه ثم طأطات راسها 
ولكن هنالك شك بليغ لعب في راسها طيلة تلك الليلة 
عندما وصل صبري للبيت اتصل على احد اصدقائه اسمه بكري 
صبري : الو بكري 
بكري : هلا صبري 
صبري : اسمع طبعا العبيطة الاسمها يسرية دي لسا بتتصل علي
وانا طبعا زي ماعارف خلاص مواضيعي مع صفاء 
اوشكت على النهاية 
بكري :
والله يا صبري طبعا انا سمعت بعمليتك البايخة
الانت عملتها في الصادق النور 
والشباب كلهم بتكلمو عنك كلام ماحلو والله 
قال له :: عملية شنو ياقلب ؟؟؟ 
قال قالوا شيلت البت الشاكوش وسننت ليها المطرقة 
بالواضح كدا دخلت بين اتنين كانت بينهم علاقة شريفة مقدسة 
وانت هسي بتخليها زي ما شختا ليسرية برضو حتشخت لي صفاء
صبري : اسمح ياحبيب .. خلينا من توصياتك 
صفاء براها قالت لي انا بشمو الزول دا 
عاين .. عاين 
انا اتصلت عليك لموضوع 
بتخدمني ولا يفتح الله
بكري: قول....
:
:قال صبري لبكري 
بكرة بالمساء انا بعمل ليك جرس 
بعد عشرة دقايق من الجرس دا  
انت تقوم تتكلم معاي عن شيكات وماشيكات اوكي؟
بكري قاليهو جدا ياعمك بمرقك من الورطة ماتخاف 
وغدا كان لقاء بين صبري وصفاء وكان هدف صبري ليثبت لصفاء انه ليس
هنالك احد في حياته غيرها  
قبل الوصول الى مكان اللقاء رن صبري لبكري 
ليعلمه بوصوله وبعد عشرة دقايق اتصل بكري 
وقال لصبري  
افتح السماعة الخارجية عشان هي تتاكد 
ففتح صبري السماعة الخارجية 
وصفاء تسمع 
قال بكري ياصبري مش حرام عليك تلعب ببنات الناس 
كلما تلقاليك اتنين بحبو بعض تخش بيناتم 
وتفرقم وتلعب بالبت وفي النهاية تخليها
وهسي تقول لي اتصل واتكلم عن شيكات ؟
وانت عايز تغش بت الناس بي انا 
كفاية اللعب ببنات الناس 
واخر ضحاياك البت المسكينة الاسمها يسرية 
وصفاء المسكينة ماشة في نفس الطريق 
بالمناسبة يسرية معاي عايزة تتكلم معاك 
هنا اخذ صبري التلفون وقاليهو ماعايز كلام معاك 
ولاعايز اسمع صوت يسرية ولازفت 
مع السلامة 
واغلق التلفون 
هنا بان واستبان لصفاء ماكانت تحذر 
قال صبري : اسمعي ياصفاء
فعلا كانت بيني وبين يسرية علاقة 
بس زي ما انتي والصادق اختلفتو 
انا وهي اختلفنا بس الصادق بقا ود ناس 
وخلاك في حال سبيلك لكن العبيطة دي ساكاني 
وانا كنت عايز اغسل ليك قلبك بالمكالمة دي من الشك 
لكن صاحبي خذلني 
صفاء قالت 
والله ياصبري انا مازعلانة انو كانت في واحدة في حياتك
لكن انت ليه بتكذب علي 
مان تصارحني وبس 
وانا كان ممكن اتفهم 
انا صدعت يلا نمشي انا ماشة البيت 
وفعلا هذه المرة اصابها الصداع الحاد 
وليست كالمرة التي ادعت فيها  
انها مصدعة مع الصادق (اتذكرون) 
استمر الصداع مع صفاء قريبا من تسعة ايام 
ولم يتصل صبري عليها في هذه الايام كلها  
اما الصادق فمن اول يوم عرف ان صفاء مريضة  
ففي الصباح والمساء يأتي لبيت خالته ويسأل عنها 
ويذهب واحيانا كثيرة لايراها بل يطمئن عليها ويذهب 
بعد عشرة ايام اتصلت صفاء على صبري 
وقالت له 
حبيبي مشتاقة ليك انا عيانة وانت مابتسال عني ليه؟؟ 
قال صبري والله ياصفاء بس مشغوليات 
سلامتك والله وانا كرامتك كيف هسي ؟؟
صفاء والله تعبانة شديد
واحتمال بكرة يودوني المستشفى لاني حيلي ميت 
والحمى ماراضية تفوت مني  
صبري بالسلامة بالسلامة 
ياصفاء دقيقة بس برجع ليك ......
:
:
تكررت اتصالات صفاء بصبري 
الذي لم يفتح لها الخط
وفي اخر مرة اخبرها المجيب الالى 
الرقم المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الان 
الرجاء الاتصال لاحقا
وفي الصباح 
اصبحت صفاء حرارتها مرتفعة جدا 
وبعيون ملاها الارق والتعب 
ارادت امها سامية ان تتصل 
بالصادق حتى ياخذهما بسيارته الى المستشفى 
ولكن صفاء منعتها 
وقالت لها  
عليك الله يا امي سيبيني من الصادق
احسن المواصلات 
لاني لو شفتو ساي بحس بالضيق 
امها : والله ياصفاء انتي قلبك مغطى
يابتي والله الصادق دا ارجل منو مافي 
انتي عارفة الصادق دا يوميا بجي يسال منك
الصباح والمساء
وانتي شاغلا لي بالك بي زول ماجايب خبرك 
حقيقة زي ماقالو الكلب بريد خناقو 
وفي اثناء الناقش 
طرق الصادق باب خالته ليسال عن صفاء 
ففتحت سامية الباب 
وقالت للصادق الحمد لله الجيت براك كنت
عايزة اتصل عليك 
يلاك بسرعة يا الصادق ودينا المستشفى 
صفاء دي تعبانة
ظهر على وجه الصادق الانزعاج الشديد 
وقي قلبه يريد ان يذهب الى صفاء ويجلس بجوارها 
ويخفف عليها ولكنه يعلم انها متضايقة منه 
جاءت صفاء تتكئ على امها 
ويريد الصادق ان يمد يده ليسندها معها ولكنه يقبض يده 
كرر ذلك مرتين او ثلاث 
ووجهه مكسو بالشفقة والقلق على صفاء 
وقلبه يتقطع من المها 
نظرت اليه صفاء نظرة واحدة ثم ادارت 
وجهها عنه طوال الرحلة 
اجريت كل الفحوصات والتحاليل على صفاء
والصادق يجري في المستشفى من من مكان الى مكان
ومن شباك الى شباك 
وانتظر حتى خرجت جميع الفحوصات والتحاليل 
قال الطبيب لم يظهر هنالك اي مرض واضح 
والمسالة في تقديري انها ملاريا 
لان الاملاريا قد تختفي فلاتظهر في الفحوصات 
على كل حال نديها دواء ملاريا في درب
الدواء اسمه الكينين 
حقن من الكينين صببت في الدرب والى الدم مباشرة 
ملحوظة
الكينين عقار قوي الفاعلية ذو اثار جابية خطيرة 
يمكن ان يكون بعضها قاتل
خصوصا اذا كان متناوله ضعيف لبنية قليل الاكل والتغذية 
وخطورته تكمن في ذلك بالاضافة للجرعة الزائدة
او حقنه مباشرة في العصب  
وطبعا اريد ان احيطكم علما ان هذا العقار قال عنه مصنعوه 
Quinine can cause paralysis if accidentally
injected into a nerve. It is extremely toxic in
overdose and the advice of a 
poisons 
specialist should be sought immediately.
ومعنى هذا الكلام هو : 
يمكن أن يسبب الكينين شللا إذا حقن في الاعصاب. وهو شديد السمية خصوصا
في الجرعة الزائدة وينبغي السعي حينئذ فورا في استشارة خبير متخصص في السموم .
وهذا ماحدث بالضبط لصفاء 
فقد كانت مرهقة ولم تاكل ليوم وليلة وكانت الجرعة زائدة قليلا.....
لاحولة ولا قوة الا بالله .....
يتبع ......,>>>>>>
*

----------


## sinary

*اهاا وبعدين الحصل شنو ؟؟؟ منتظرين يا حبة   ح تعلقنا كدة لمتين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*في انتظار البقية 

*

----------


## jafaros

*نعتذر للغياب لاسباب خارجة عن الارادة ....... ونواصل ....
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجــزء الخامس 

بعد ان انتهت الدربات المقررة 
دخلت صفاء في غيبوبة تامة 
وتشنجات غريبة من اثر هذه الجرعة القوية جدا عليها 
وحقيقة نحن في زمن الاهمال واللامبالاة 
والتخمينات الغريبة لامراض لاوجود لها 
وكم .. كم من اناس تناولو عقاقير 
لامراض لايشتكون منها فكانت فيها كوارثهم 
كان الله في العون
نقلت صفاء الى العناية المركزة 
واتصل الصادق على امه واخته ووالده وجاءوا جميعا الى المستشفى 
والجميع في حالة توتر وضيق وشفقة 
على صفاء ولا احد يدري ما سبب هذه الغيبوبة والتشنجات 
اما الصادق فاعتزل الناس وذهب الى مسجد المستشفى 
وصلى ركعتين وجلس يدعو يدعو 
تعالو نسترق السمع ونسمع شيئا من هذا الدعاء
قال 
اللهم ان قلبي قد مزقه فراقها فلاتزده تمزيقا بذهابها 
اللهم اني احيا بوجودها ولو في بعدها فلاتحرمني من هذا 
اللهم انك تعلم ان لاطعم لي في الهواء الا لانها تتنفسه 
ولا حاجة لي في الوجود الا لانها فيه 
فاجد اريجها من وراء المساحات والمسافات
اللهم لاتنزع مني حياتي فانها حياتي ولو لم اكن لها 
اللهم انقذها وارفع عنها الالام يا ذا الجلال والاكرام 
ثم جمع يديه ومسح وجهه وقام 
وذهب مسرعا الى الشباك الذي يقابل غرفة العناية 
ونظر من خلاله الى صفاء وهي تنازع وتصارع 
والطاقم الطبي يثبتونها والاجهزة الطبية موصله
بفمها وانفها والصادق ينظر ويتقطع قلبه بالام 
وتحتبس العبرات في قلبه وفؤاده يصرخ وروحه تئن 
فنزلت دمعة من عينيه وهو 
يقول ياربي الطف بيها يارب 
وفجاءة هدأت حركتها وتوقف جسدها 
من الارتجاح والارتجاف والتشنج
فنظر الصادق من خلال زجاج الشباك
الى جهاز قراءة النبض
. 
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

فرأى ان نبضات قلبها منتظمة مستقرة 

فحمد الله كثيرا وازداد تمسكه بالدعاء 
لما ادار وجهه من النافذة اذا به يجد وجهه 
في وجه امه وخالته ينظران اليه مباشرة 
في وجهه المليئ بالشفقة والاحزان وعيونه
المرتوية بالدموع والقلق 
قال لهما الحمد لله حالتها الان مستقرة جدا 
قالت له امه 
مادام انت يا الصادق بتريد صفاء قدر دا 
ليه بتقول ماعايزا 
قال يا امي الله يخليك دا ما وقتو 
ثم ذهب ...
ووقف عند باب الغرفة فخرج اليه الطبيب وقال له الحمد لله اختك
حالتها استقرت بس مامعروف تفوق من الغيبوبة متين 
اتحلو بالصبر وادعو ليها 

الصادق الله يبشرك بالخير يادكتور 
جلس الصادق وهو الان على ابواب امتحانات السمستر الاخير
وسينتقل الى السنة الثانية 
ولكنه مشغول البال مشتت الذهن 
امسى المساء واصبح الصباح 
والصادق لايبارح المستشفى 
وصفاء استمرت في الغيبوبة 
في يوم من ايام المستشفى وفي العصر 
جاء صبري واخته ايمان 
ليسألو عن صفاء التي انتشر خبرها انها في كف الموت
تحت رحمة الله 
وقابل صبري الصادق 
ودار بينهما الحوار الاتي 
الصادق الف مرحب بيك ياصديق العمر 
صبري كيف الصحة وصفاء كيف ؟
قال له الصادق والله ياخ بس ربنا يلطف بيحالا ويقومها بالسلامة 
صبري الله والله انا سمعت من شباب الحلة 
الصادق قال الزول البحب ليهو 
زول ياصبري بقيف معاهو في المحنة ولا شنو؟
فعلا صفاء كانت محتاجة ليك شديد 
وحسيت بعيونا بتسال منك 
ولو قلبي طاوعني كنت عايز اجيبك تجيها 
لكن الزمن ما اسعفني هي تعبت شديد 
والاحداث اتلاقت في بعض 
صبري قال : غريبة يا الصادق الناس قالو انت لسا بتحبها 
انت بتتكلم كيف؟
الصادق قال انت صاحبي ولسا مافاهمني
:
;
;
;
;
;
صبري ينظر في وجة الصادق بتعجب 
وقال له طيب فهمني ياالصادق 
قال الصادق انا حبيتها اكتر من نفسي عشان كدا كايس سعادتها 
وماشغال بي نفسي 
وهي اختارتك ياصبري فسعادتها بتكمن وين 
حتما في الحصول عليك 
ودا بقى هدف حياتي 
فقال له صبري اوكي اوكي فهمت عليك ربنا يسوي الفيها خير 

طيب نحن نمشي وان شا الله ربنا يشفيها 
ينظر الصادق الى صبري باستغراب لانه لم يلق حتى نظرة على صفاء من النافذة 
واحس بشدة... ان الحب في قلب صبري لايساوي ذرة امام حبه 
مرت الايام والليالي ثقيلة طويلة 
وصفاء لاحس ولاخبر 
والصادق لايفتر عن الدعاء والاطباء لايدرون ماذا يفعلون 
كان الصادق يسأل ويبحث عن سبيل لاعادة صفاء الى الحياة
في يوم من الايام ذهب الى مناسبة احد اصدقائه فقابل طبيبا كبيرا 
وجلس معه واخبره بقصة صفاء 
فوصف الطبيب عيادته لياتوه بها غدا 
ذهب الصادق الى خالته يحمل في اسارير وجهه ابتسامة الامل 
بقلب ينبض بالطيبة ويعج بمشاعر الايثار 
وقال ياخالتي قولي الحمد لله عارفة ياخالتي قابلت دكتور كبير 
وقال ممكن يطلع صفاء من الغيبوبة 
والله ياخالتي ماقادر اوص ليك دواخلي رغم الالم جواي 
جاتني فرحة غريبة ومتفائل انه يقدر يساعدنا 
عارفة ياخالتي انا حاس بيشنو؟
زي مسافر في هجير الصحرا والعطش قاطع قلبو 
جاتو رشة مطرة بلت جسمو واخد منها جرعة 
يارب يارب يارحيم رحمتك بي صفاء ياربي لاتحرمنا منها 
اصبح الصباح ويكاد الصادق يسابق الوقت 
وقد بات بليل طويل ممل
وذهبو الى عيادة الطبيب المعنى الذي شخص الحالة بدقة وتأني 
واثبت انها لم تعاني من اي ملاريا 
بل الذي حدث هو انتشار سميات عالية الفعالية في الجهاز العصبي 
وتاثر بها جهاز المناعة بشكل رئيسي
وبدأ في صرف العقاقير مضادات السموم 
ولكن كانت الحالة قد تاخرت جدا حتى كاد الطبيب ان يفقد الامل 
ومع مرور الايام بدات صفاء تتحرك حركة بطيئة 
وبدات تحرك عينيها وتنظر حولها 
وتحرك راسها بالايجاب والرفض 
وفي هذه الاثناء الصادق لاتكاد الفرحة تسعه 
لما يرى من التقدم في حالة صفاء واخذت 
اياما طويلة لا حركة في جسدها 
الا حركة قليلة في اليدين وهي واعية لماحولها مدركة لكل مايجري
والغريب في الامر انها تتابع كل تحركات الصادق 
وتنظر في عينيه وترى كل شفقته وحبه المتدفق عليها 
فانها رأت فيه عطفا يكاد يضاهي عطف امها 
فاذا انتبه الصادق لنظراتها كفت نظرها واساخت به الى مكان اخر 
جاء الطبيب وطلب نوعا من العقاقير
من الخارج وكانت المبالغ باهظة مبالغ فيها 
لاتوجد في البلد وقد انقطعت كل الاموال التي معهم 

اتصلت والدة صفاء على ابنها الذي هو عمار 
في بلد مجاور مغترب مقيم مع والده في بلاد الغربة
وهو اخبرها ان الوالد لديه مشاكل مالية لاحصر لها وهو مطالب 
بمبالغ ضخمة ممايمنعه من السفر والاتصال 
وهو مهدد بالسجن 
تتراكم المأسي في هذا البيت 
ولكن الله عز وجل عنده الفرج لكل معضلة 
سمع الصادق المكالمة التي افزعت خالته 
وقال لها ياخالتي الله يخليك ماتجيبي سيرة قدام صفاء لانها واعية وبتسمع وحاتتأثر 
وان شا الله المسالة حتتحل قبل ماصفاء تسمع بيها 
وتبسم وذهب واتصل على ابن خالته عمار اخي صفاء 
وساله عن مقدار المطالبات فلما حسب الصادق المطالبات 
و ثمن الدواء المطلوب لصفاء ذهب مباشرة وباع سيارته 
وارسل للدواء في غضون ثمان واربعين ساعة بالبريد السريع
وارسل باقي المبلغ الى عمار الذي فك به رهن ابيه

وتتوالى الاحداث ومايزال هذا البطل يتالق بكل

معاني الشهامة والرجولة 
فتحياتي لك ايها الصادق المصداق 




ياللهول ياللهول ..............................
بعد تناول صفاء للجرعة الثانية من الدواء 
جاءت امها تجري للصادق وهي تقول 
يا الصادق تعال شوف صفاء 
.

.

.

.

...... نواصل 
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجـزء السادس

قال الصادق 
مالا صفاء ياخالتي؟
قالت : صفاء قامت وقعدت وبدت تتكلم 
جاء الصادق يجري الى صفاء بغير بغير ادراك 
فما التفت الى نفسه الا امام باب غرفتها 
وفجأة توقف عند الباب 
واصابته حالة تردد غريبة لانه كان خائفا 
من ان تحرجه بكلمه قد لايستحملها قلبه 
وقال لها حمدلله على السلامة ياصفاء
انتي كويـ....... سة 
ولم يستطيع ان يكمل كلمته حتى انفجر بالبكاء  
وهو يضع يده على فمه 
ولم يستطع الصادق في تلك الليلة ان ينام من شدة الفرح 
وكان ينتظر الصباح حتى يذهب الى اخصائي
العلاج الطبيعي الذي اوصى به الطبيب
وفي الصباح جاء الصادق ومع اخصائية العلاج الطبيعي 
وكانت يتكلم مع الاخصائية فوصل اذنه صوت صفاء 
تتكلم عن صبري وقالت لامها صبري ما جاء يا امي ؟؟
فسبق الصادق خالته في الاجابة 
وقال لصفاء ايوة جا ياصفاء وكان متأثر 
لانو ماسمع لغاية ماجاهو الخبر من ناس الحلة 
وطبعا هو معذور ياصفا لانو نحن اتلخمنا شديد
وماكان عندنا فرصة نكلم زول 
نظرت صفاء الى الصادق طويلا في وجهه بتعبير لم يفهمه 
ثم خرج واكمل حديثه مع اخصائية العلاج الطبيعي
بعد انقضاء جلسة العلاج الطبيعي 
ذهب الصادق مباشرة الى صبري ووجده في بيته 
وقال له : ياصبري الله يخليك انت لو مابتحب صفاء كلمني 
لانها بتحبك شديد وماعارفة تعيش من دونك 
صبري قال : ليه في شنو يا الصادق 
قال له: انت من يوم المستشفى تاني ماسالت منها 
وهسي صفاء طلعت من المستشفى وبقت كويسة 
وانا خايف انها تتالم تاني وتنتكس بسبب عدم وجودك 
لو بتعزني تعال بعدين في البيت وقوليها حمد لله على السلامة 
انت عارف انا صفاء عندي زي ليلى اختى بالظبط 
وخايف عليها شديد 
صبري قال : جدا ياالصادق بعدين المغرب انا معاكم 
وذهب الصادق مسرورا من صبري 
كان الصادق في بيت خالته فطرق احد الباب
فاحس الصادق ان صبري فاستاذن من خالته ان وراءه مواعيد 
وذهب وفتح الباب لصبري 
فدخل صبري وخرج الصادق وسلم على صفاء وامها 
ففرحت صفاء ولكن ليس بتلك الفرحة المتوقعة 
وقالت له عليك الله ياصبري انا من يوم عييت انت جيتني كم مرة؟
قال : والله اولا انا سمعت متاخر 
ولما جيت لقيتك في غيبوبة 
يعني اجي لمنو؟ امك مابتعرفني والصادق حتما متضايق مني 
قالت له حرام عليك الصادق بتكلم عنك كانك ملاك 
وانت بتقول عنو كدا؟
المهم ياسيدي ماتستعجل كلها كم يوم انا اقوم بالسلامة ونكمل المشوار 
صبري ان شا الله ان شا الله
ذهب الصادق الي بيته وذهب صبري الى بيته 
وباتت صفاء بذهن مشتت وباحاسيس غريبة 
فاذا مر الصادق على خاطرها كادت ان تبكي 
واذا مر صبري على خاطرة فلذة الهوى الباهتة 
اصبح الصباح وقالت امها قومي ياصفاء حاولي استحمي براك وغسلي شعرك 
وتعالي اسرح ليك 
ذهبت صفاء الى الحمام بخطى ثقيلة وغسلت شعرها 
ولكنها لاحظت امرا غريبا 
ان كمية كبيرة من الشعر تنزل مع الماء
كمية كبيرة جدا لدرجة انها مخيفة 
خرجت بعد اكمال حمامها وقالت لامها 
يا امي شعري بنزل شديد كتير 
امها قال : عادي يابتي الزول شعرو بتجدد وانتي من متين راقدة 
تعالي اسرح ليك 
اخذت المشط وبدأت سامية تسرح شعر ابنتها 
الذي لايشبهه شعر فتاة في بنات جيلها 
فهو كالليل البهيم يلمع كالماس من غير زيت ولا دهان 
فبدات تصففه لها فمع اول جرة مشط طلع معها كمية من الشعر 
خلفت فروة الراس بيضاء ليس فيها اي اثر لسبيبة واحدة 
فتفاجات الام وبدات في البكاء على شعر بنتها 
فاحست صفاء بان امها تبكي 
فاخذت منها المشط 
وبدات تصفف شعرها بنفسها 
فاخرجت كل شعرها في يدها 
وماهي الا لحظات واصبح راس صفاء قرعة ليس فيها شعر 
كانا الشعر كان موضوعا عى راسها وليس نابتا فيه 
ولاحظت امها ان رموش عينيها 
وشعر حاجبيها ايضا بدأ في التساقط
فما ان مسته لها بيده حتى زالت كل سبائبه 
واصبحت في لحظات صفاء صلعاء قرعاء لا حواجب ولا اهداب 
وذهبت بها امها خلسة للطبيب من دون علم الصادق 
الذي افاد ان صفاء مصابه 
بداء الثعالب 
فانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
داء الثعالب مرض من الامراض الستعصية 
مجهولة الاسباب وليس لها علاج جذري 
وهوالتساقط الحاد والشديد في شعر جميع الجسم 
وفي حالة صفاء حدث هنالك التي :
حسب تحليل وتقريرا كبار الاطباء
السميات التي انتشرت في جسمها
بالاضافة الى مضادات السموم اثرت على
على جهاز المناعة مماسبب خللا وظيفيا فيه 
فاصبح جهاز المناعة يهاجم تجاويف الشعر باعتبارها اجسام غريبة 
هذا على حد تقارير الاطباء
اظهر الطبيب استياءا واضحا من التحاليل 
واوضح لهم صراحة خطورة المرض واستمراريته 
وكتب بعض الادوية التى ربا تساعد في الامر
وقال 

العلاج الاكثر شيوعاً ل داء الثعالب هو الحقن 
بـ (الكورتيكوسترويد corticosteroids) في فروة الرأس. 
وربما يكون علاج تقوية المناعة فعالاً، اذا كانت الحالة قاسية. 
نمو الشعر قد يظهر خلال ثلاثة اشهر من بداية العلاج. وتؤكد الابحاث 
ان نسبة كبيرة ممن يعالجون بواسطة تقوية الجهاز المناعي يستجيبون 
للعلاج بشكل جيد، لكن الكثير منهم ينمو الشعر عندهم بشكل مختلف، 
وقد يكون هذا بسبب التأثيرات الجانبية لهذا العلاج والتي منها الطفح الجلدي،
او ورم العقد اللفماوية خصوصاً في منطقة الرقبة.
وهناك علاجات اخرى تستخدم لمعالجة داء الثعالب، منها: 
(المينوكسيديل minoxidil (Rogaine))، 
و(الانثرالين anthralin)، و(السيكلوسبورين cyclosporine). 
واحياناً يستخدم الانثرالين بخلطة مع المينوكسيديل. وتؤثر هذه
العقاقير على الجهاز المناعي، وممكن ان تحفزه 
على النمو، لكنها لا تمنع تساقط الشعر.

رجعت صفاء مع امها الى البيت باحساس الاحباط المذري
ومرارة القدر الاسود وطعم الالم الحاذق
مرت الايام وليس لدى صفاء
ولا عند امها مايمكن ان يكون ثمنا لهذه الادوية 
ولايستطيعون ان يجعلو الصادق يدفع نفقة هذا العلاج ايضا
فان الصادق مع ان اباه رجل من اغنياء المنطقة 
وقد اهدى له ابوه تلك السيارة بمناسبة نجاحه الباهر
وهاهي السيارة تمضي في سبيل صفاء فقد باعها 
ولم يبق معه الا القليل ....
جلست صفاء وامها يتشاوران في هذه المعضلة خصوصا ان زواجها
سيكون من صبري فكيف سيتقبل زوجة قرعاء

قالت سامية ام صفاء : ياصفاء في شعر مستعار ممكن تلبسيهو 
وماتحكي لصبري باي حاجة
ومادام بحبك بعد الزواج تختيهو امام الامر الواقع 
فقالت صفاء : مستحيل يا امي انا اعمل كدا مستحيل اخدع زول بيحبني 
فقالت لها امها بالطريقة دي لاهو ولاغيرو ومافي زول بيقبل بمرة 
مصلعة 
واشتد النقاش بينهما وطالت المجادلة 
وفي اثناء هذا النقاش طرق الصادق الباب 

فسكتت كل من صفاء وامها 
دخل الصادق وسلم 
ونظر الى صفاء طويلا وقال 
داشنو ياصفاء ؟
حواجبك محتوتة ورموشك مافي ؛
فانفعلت صفاء بالبكاء وكشفت له راسها وقالت اها يا الصادق 
شوف شوف يا الصادق الحصل لي 
فلما راي الصادق ان صفاء راسها اقرع 
بهت وتفاجأ ولم تحمله قدماه وارتمى في السرير 
متاثرا تاثرا بالغا ولم يتمالك نفسه فبكى 
فجاءت خاله واحتضنته اليها وقالت : خلاص يا الصادق
خلاص دي قسمتنا ياولدي .....
قال الصادق : القدر قدر ياخالتي لكن مستقبل 
صفاء مع صبري حيكون شنو؟
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله اللهم لانسالك رد القضاء
ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه يارحمن 
قالت له صفاء ودي المشكلة يا الصادق الكنا بنتناقش فيها هسي 
امي قالت كيت وكيت انا قلت وكيت كيت 
فانت رايك شنو؟
فقال الصادق والله ماعارف لكن الصدق والصراحة مافي زيو 
انا راي من راي صفاء
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بعد ان سمعت سامية راي الصادق 

قالت: 
طيب تكلموه كيف 
اطرق الصادق راسه الى الارض وقد ظهر الهم والغم عليه 

وصفاء تنظر اليه بكل اعجاب وتعجب 
وكيف انه يسعى لمصلحتها 
وقالت له 
يا الصادق والله انت اثبت انو راجل زيك في الدنيا دي مافي
رفع راسو وقال : دا بس من روعتك ياست البنات 
ثم خرج واخذ طريقه مباشرة الى بيت صبري 

وطول الطريق والصادق يفكر في الطريقة التي 
يخبر بها صبري هذا الخبر ويشعر الصادق كانه يريد ان يزف لاحد وفاة
قريبه او صديق باحساس يملأه الاحراج والضيق الغريب 
وصل الى بيت صبري فاخبروه ان صبري مع اصدقاءه 
في الحي الاخر فذهب اليه وهناك وجد والدة صديقهما نزار 
وهي اخبرته ان صبري ونزار اخذتهما الشرطة في تحقيق 
بسبب قطعة من المخدرات وجدت في غرفتهما 
وكل واحد ينكر انها له 
فقال لها ياخالة بس البنقو حق منو؟ 

قالت له 
حق صبري .. 
قال لها صبري بستعمل مخدر ؟؟؟
قالت والدة نزار : والله قالو مابستعمل بس كان 
جابو من واحد صاحبو وناوين يشربوها وماشربوها والله ياولدي
الحمد لله الشرطة قبضتهم قبل مايشربوها 
وهنا ضلت السبل امام الصادق وزاد عليه الغم زيادة 

لايحسد عليها واصبح بين امرين احلاهما مر 
يخبر صفاء الخبر فتنتكس حالتها وتستاء وتضطرب من جديد
ويكتم عليها يكون قد خانها وسلم الانسانة التي يحبها 
بكل اعماقه الى مخدر وخائن 
ذهب الصادق الى صبري في مخفر الشرطة 
وهناك قابل صبري ودار بينهما الحوار الاتي :
الصادق : 
كفارة يا زول الحصل شنو؟

صبري : ماقصرت يازول اتعبت نفسك الشماتة
دي كان ممكن تكون من غير ماتجي
الصادق : شماتة شنو يا صبري والله انا تالمت ليك من جواي 
وهسي بس جيت اسألك سؤال هل فعلا دي اول مرة ليك ؟
صبري قال طيب انت مفتكرني مخدر محترف ولامدمن ؟
الصادق : عليك الله ياصبري جاوبني بس الله يخليك
صبري طيب اسمعني كويس انا مشيت لي واحد من زملانا اسمو 
محمد السماني انت مابتعرفو 
وهو طبعا بلفها عادي ومن باب حب الاستطلاع قلت ليهو اديني واحدة اجربها 
كان عندو اخوه مولانا كدا كان بسمع فينا بلغ الشرطة 
والشرطة تابعوني وداهمونا في بيت ناس نزار 
بس دا كل الحصل هسي الشرطة عايزين يتاكدوا انها 
اول مرة لي وماحصل شربتا قبل كدا 
احتمال تكون بعد داك بسيطة هي اصلا سيجارة ماتامة كويس
الصادق قال: طيب كويس خليك مطمئن وماتخاف 
انا بعرف واحد صاحبي محامي ان شا الله يساعدك 
بس الله يخليك انا ماعايز الخبر يصل صفاء باي طريقة 
لانها حتتألم 
صبري كويس انا اصلا صفا طولت منها والخبر 
كان ماوصلها منك تاني يجيها من وين
ذهب الصادق الى المحامي عبد العظيم 

الصادق 
يا استاذ انا عندي واحد صاحبي خاطب وعرسو قريب 
وهسي فبضو عندو سيجارة بنقو وهو اول مرة 
يقتنيها وعايز يجربها وماجربها اصلا قبل كدا 

المحامي قال والله لوقدرنا اثبتنا الحتة دي ممكن القاضي يتعاطف معاهو 
ويقرر ليهو جلدات بس بتكون السمعة بعدين 
الصادق طيب يااستاذ انا لو انا عايز اعترف واقول السيجارة حقتي 
بحلفوني اليمين برضو؟
المحامي والله المعترف لايحتاج للقسم بس هل فعلا هي حقتك؟ 
الصادق لا لا .. بس صبري موقفو حساس وانازول ساي 

ماعندي طعم 

يعني ممكن عرسو يفرقش وانا زول ساي ماعندي وجيع 

واهلي ممكن افهمهم بعدين 
المحامي قال: كويس افهمك
......  نواصل 
*

----------


## محمد star

*ياجعفر بكل صراحه القصه بتاعتك دى فيها كم جزء مالا بقت زى المسلسل التركى وادى الذئاب
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله ياابو الجعافر قصتك دى شكله ماعندها نهايه
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*بس انا خايف بعدين تجى تقول لينا الباقى تمو خيال ههههه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

ياجعفر بكل صراحه القصه بتاعتك دى فيها كم جزء مالا بقت زى المسلسل التركى وادى الذئاب



خلاص قربت النهاية يا star  :mhrj::mhrj:
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجــزء الســابع

المحامي مع انه رجل قانون 
فانه يعرف الصادق معرفة شخصية ويعرف اسرته
ويريد ان يتخذ الحيطة والحذر وقد يفعل كل مافي وسعه 
ليجنب الصادق هذه المسالة 
قال المحامي للصادق :لابد ان تخطر زول من ناس البيت يكون قريب
منك 
ويكتم السر لغاية ما القضية تنتهي وانا بحاول بالثغرات 

الموجودة في القانون اطلعك واطلع صبري
الصادق قال : مافي زول من ناس البيت ممكن يتفهم الحاجة دي الا 
ليلي
اختي الكبيرة وهي قريبة مني شديد ومابتطلع اي سر اديه ليها 
المحامي قال : طيب في حاجة مهمة شديد 
هل انت متأكد انو صبري ما حصل قبل كدة استعمل اي مخدر؟
فقال الصادق والله على حسب كلامو ماحصل بس انا ما متأكد لانو الزول 
ما يقدر يحكم الا على نفسو 
لكن ليه السؤال دا ؟؟
المحامي قال : احتمال على حسب مجريات القضية ان يخضع 
صبري للكشف الطبي للتأكد من خلو الدم من أثار اي مخدر ..
وعليه يتم التعاطف معه من قبل المحكمة 
لكن برضو دي ما مشكلة اذا انت اتوليت امر الاتهام فالكشف 
حتميا حيكون لي دمك انت وانت طبعا ماشا الله عليك 
حتى التدخين العادي دمك خالي منو 
ذهب الصادق الى البيت بعد ان اكد مواعيد يوم السبت للمحامي 
ان يقابله واليوم يوم الخميس وبمجرد ماوصل الى البيت 
نادي ليلى في غرفته الخاصة واخذ منها عهد الكتمان 
لما يريد ان يقوله لها 
فحكى لها بالتفصيل كلما حدث 
وانه يريد ان يتولي القضية بدل صاحبه من اجل صفاء 
فقالت ليلى : يا الصادق هسي بعد الشي البتعمل فيهو دا كلو 
لو صبري رفض يقبل صفاء عشان المرض 
موقفك بكون شنو؟
فسكت طويلا ثم قال لها 
نحن نعمل العلينا .. والباقي على الله
وانا بس عايزك يوم السبت تمشي معاي للمحامي تسمعي منو 
ويسمع منك 
فقالت : خير ان شا الله ربنا يحيينا
كانت هذه الليلة ليلة قلق وملل على ليلى التي يبكي قلبها على اخيها 
الذي لا ينظر ابدا الى مصلحة نفسه 
ولم يطاوعها قلبها على السكوت 
فاخذت التلفون واتصلت على صفـاء 
وقالت لها : انا جاياك هسي 
فذهبت لها وحكت لها بالتفصيل 
وقالت لها : يلا انا عايزاك تكوني على قدر الثقة وكانك ماعارفة 
صفاء لم تتفاجأ كثيرا بل كانت تسرح وتتبسم 
وتنظر الى ليلى مرة وايضا تتبسم 
فقالت ليلى : ما كنت متوقعة انك تقابلي الخبر دا بالبرود دا 
وكمان بتتبسمي وريني في شنو؟
فقالت صفاء : بالمناسبة ياليلى انا بتوقع من صبري اي حاجة 
زول مابخاف ربنا وانا اكتر زول بعرفو واحتكيت بيهو 
ويمكن يعمل اي شي ماكتيرة عليهو 
بس انا العاجبني ومخليني مبسوطة مواقف الصادق الرجولية 
والشهامة المافي في الزمن الغريب بتاعنا دا
لكن بقول ليك ماتشيلي هم ان شا الله مايحصل 
الا الخير امشي البيت وبس ......
غدا صباحا طرقت صفاء بيت خالتها وفتحوا لها 
دخلت صفاء باقدام فاترة ووجه شاحب 
تلك العيون التي كانت تشع بالنور والحيوية 
اصبحت كانها عيون الثكالى التي مات لها العزيز 
وشفاها جافة كانها شفاه العطشان في حر الصيام القاتل
راسا ملفوفا بقطعة خمرية جثت ظالمة
على اثار ذلك الشعر البهي المفقود
يا الله صدق من قال (دوام الحال من المحال ) 
فلاينبغي ان يغتر احد بنعمة فان النعم تزول 
نادت صفاء الصادق الى غرفته وقالت 
اولا وقبل كل شي ماعايزاك تزعل من ليلى حكت لي كل حاجة 
لكن جات على خير لانو لو انت عملت العملية دي انا كنت حازعل منك شديد 
والانهيار الخايف علي منو كان حيجيني جد جد 
تانيا صبري دا يا الصادق مابستاهل اي تضحيات وما تكون متاكد من انو قبل كدا ماعملها 
ولاتصدق كلامو لانو كذاب شديد 
واوعك تعمل حاجة زي دي خالص لو بتعزني 
الصادق ينظر الى صفاء وهو مبهوووووت وقال لها : دا كلام شنو ياصفاء 
الشي الانا عارفو انك انتي بتحبي صبري وبتجهزي للزواج منو 
قالت له اطمنك صبري ما حيتزوجني بي مرضي دا 
فقال الصادق : الغبا اليطقو اول انتي بايرة ليهو ؟؟؟ ثم ضحك 
قالت صفاء بتضحك مالك ؟؟؟
قال لها : لما قلت لامي انا ماعايز صفاء .. قالت لي الغبا اليطقك اول
صفاء بايرة ليك

اتذكرت كلامها كيف كانت زعلانة مني وانا قلبي من جوة بتقطع 
نظرت اليه صفاء ثم نزلت منها دمعتان انسكبتا بسرعة بالغة ماتوقفتا
الا عند صدرها
اخذ الصادق طرف الخمار الذي تغطي به راسها 
ثم مسح لها دموعها من وجهها وقال: انتي ما عارفة دموعك دي بتقتلني كيف...
يلا انا ماشي لي صبري وبجيك منو بالخبر الاكيد
وان شا الله مايحصل الا الخير
:
:
:
:
ذهب الصادق ليقابل صبري في يوم الجمعة زيارة 
فهو محبوس على ذمة التحقيق
ولما وصل اليه حزن جدا لحالة صديقه في الحبس 
ولم يتطرق الى الشئ الذي جاء من اجله بل اجبره ضميره
ان يفعل اي شئ ليفك حبس صديقه اولا
الصادق سال صبري : ياصبري الزول الاداك البتاعة دي ساكن وين 
فوصف له مكانه وقال له : انت عايز شنو بالضبط فهمني 
فقال الصادق انت بس خليك انا بحاول المستحيلات اطلعك من هنا 
ذهب الصادق الى زميل صبري في بيته
فقالوا انه قبضت عليه الشرطة وهو محبوس 
فوصفوا له قسم غير القسم الذي يحتبس فيه صبري 
فذهب الصادق اليه مباشرة والرجل اسمه ابو السعود 
فلما وصل الصادق للقسم طلب مقابلة ابو السعود وقال له 
كيف الصحة والاحوال .. كفارة يازول طبعا انا الصادق صاحب صبري 
وجيتك في موضوع خدمة ياريت ماترجعني خايب 
قال ابو السعود : افو والله ماترجع الا بالخير قول بس 
قال الصادق طبعا صبري قبل كم يوم جاك وشال منك سيجارة عشان
يجربها 
المهم الراجل دا اتعكش وهسي في القسم لانو الشرطة لقو السجارة 
في الغرفة 
المهم هو قال السيجارة ماحقتو انا عايزك تقول حقتك عشان انت 
اساسا غاطس غاطس في الموضوع 
وتانيا فعلا هي حقتك ....
ابو السعود قال: اولا صبري صاحبي زي ماهو صاحبك 
وماعندك اي مشكلة امشي قول ليهو يقول انها حقة ابو السعود وانا بعترف 
ودا عشان خاطرك يارجل ياطيب 
وبعد ماهو يطلع تعالو لي بيهنا 
الصادق فرح جدا بموقف ابو السعود 
وذهب الى صبري يبث له خبر اطلاق سراحه
واخبره بالامر وذهب الصادق الى المحامي واخبره 
والمحامي بشر الصادق ان القضية كدا تكون انتهت 
وفي اول يوم محكمة صبري سينطلق راشدا
وذهب الصادق وهو يتحاشى ان يقابل صفاء فتساله 
وفي كل هذه المدة يسال عن صبري 
وفي يوم جاءه الخبر الجميل ان صبري فك اسره واطلق سرحه 
ذهب الصادق اليه مباشرة في البيت 
فلما راه صبري قال : والله يا اخوانا الصادق دا مافي ارجل منو 
واحد من اصحابه الجالسين قال لصبري بس مافي زول عذب
الصادق وانتقم منو زيك ياصبري
جلس الصادق بعد ان حمد الله على 
السلامة لصبري 
وصبري يحكي في الحكايات المضحكة والنكات القديمة 
والتعليقات الباهتة السخيفة والصادق ينظر الى الارض متبسما 
وهو محرج غاية الحرج لان كل الجلوس يعلمون ان صفاء 
تركت الصادق من اجل صبري ....
بعد ان حانت ساعة ذهاب الصادق قال لصبري :
عايزك في كلمتين على انفراد 
فلما ذهب معه صبري لم يستيطع الصادق ان ينقل اليه خبر مرض صفاء
وسكت طويلا ثم قال له في وصية من صفاء 
انك تتصل عليها بكرة الصباح اذ بتقدر 
فقال له جدا ان شا الله بكرة الصباح الساعة 9 ح اتصل عليها 

بالله هي كيف ان شا الله طيبة 
الصادق والله الحمد لله خلاص ان شا الله انا بمشي 
صبري : بشكرك كل الشكر يا اصيل على وقفتك معاي 
الصادق دا الواجب ياصبري مع السلامة 
وصل الصادق لصفاء وقال لها 
ياصفاء والله ماقدرت اقول لصبري عن مرضك 
وحسيت اني بنقل ليهو اسوأ خبر في حياتو ثم ثانيا خايف من ردة فعلو 
وماعرف شكلها حيكون كيف 
واخدت ليك منو مواعيد يتصل عليك بكرة الصباح 
صفاء : ماصرت يا الصادق والله العملتو
مع صبري انا كلو متابعاهو من ليلي
الله يديك العافية ويديك على نيتك الطيبة 
خلاص انا بعرف اقول لصبري شنو ومستعدة لاي اجابة منو 
وانت ماقصرت ان شا الله ربنا يقدرني وارد ليك جمايلك علي 
ثم بكت ولكن الصادق لم يرى بكاءها 
هذه المرة فقد ذهب قبل سقوط الدموع
فازدادت بكاء بعد ذهابه 
اتصل صبري في الصباح على صفاء التي اختصرت معه الكلام 
فقال لها بتقدري تلاقيني بعدين المساء 
قالت صفاء نعم جدا حاضر 
بس حضر شعورك ياغالي في مفاجأة 
صبري هههههههههه انا بحب المفاجأت.....
:
:
:
:
:
هذا اليوم يوم مواعيد صفاء مع صبري 
طبعا صفاء الحمد لله قد ملكت الصحة والعافية في بدنها 
غير ان شعرها ضاع منها الى الابد 
وقد واصلت حياتها ودراستها عادية الا ان بعض الفتور والاعياء 
ياتيها احيانا 
في العصر اتصلت صفاء على صبري 
وذهبت لتقابله وجلست وتاخر في الاتيان 
علي كل حال جاء صبري وتكلم مع صفاء ولاحظت شروده منها 
وعدم انتباهه لكلماتها ومن الحين للاخر ياتي 
بكلمات مضحكة ولكن صفاء لاتضحك بل تشعر بالاستياء والضجر
وفي لحظة مفاجئة قالت صفاء لصبري 
طبعا ياصبري انا عيانة وانت ماعارف ...
وانا حبيت اكلمك
عشان تكون علي بينة وما اكون خادعاك 
قال لها خير في شنو؟ مالك عندك شنو ماهدا انتي كويسة 
قالت له ياصبري انا العلاجات عملت لي مرض الثعلبة 
وطبعا شعري كلو اتحت حتى حواجبيني ورموشي 
قال طيب ويعني شنو ؟ ماكلها فترة واي شئ يرجع طبيعي 
قالت له لا الدكتور قال لازم الزول يتعايش مع المرض لانو مافي منو 
شفاء
فقال لها مامشكلة ياستي دا قدر والانسان يصبر عليهو 
احست صفاء ان صبري لم يدرك حجم المأساة 
فازاحت الخمار الذي تغطي به راسها الى النصف وصبري ينظر مستغربا
وارتبك جدا ولم يعرف ماذا يقول 
ثم تلفت وقال لها : غطي راسك غطي راسك سريع 
قالت صفاء : اغطيهو ليه ؟؟ زمان لما كنت بكشفو ماكنت بتقول لي غطيهو 
هسي خايف يقولو معاهو البت المصلعة ؟ ولا شنو؟
اها ياصبري شفت بيعينك وسمعت باضانك قول لي 
نحن حنستمر ولاحننهي الموضوع هنا في الطربيزة دي 
فقال صبري : ليه ؟ مالو؟ نواصل ... مافيها حاجة ...
عادي وحتبقي كويسة ... 
ورات صفاء ان الموضوع لم يأثر في صبري
اي تاثير وتعجبت جدا من هذا الموقف ولكنها متاكدة 
ان هنالك شيئا لم تستطيع فهمه
رجعت صفاء البيت وسالت عن الصادق الذي لم يات من الجامعة 
الى وقت متاخر ....
كان الصادق بعد خروجه من الجامعة يذهب الى مقاهي الانترنت 
وموضوعه الاساسي الذي يبحث فيه هو الثعلبة 
او داء الثعلب وكل الذي خرج به ان هذا المرض لاشفاء له 
وان غالبية الادوية لهاا تاثيرات جانبية خطيرة 
وان الادوية حتى ولو ساعدت في اظهار الشعر سيكون شعرا قبيحا 
كشعر الثعلب عدمه خير من وجوده
وينبغي التعايش مع هذا المرض 
قالت صفاء لامها : يا امي انا ماشة اتونس مع ليلى شوية 
وكان هدف صفاء ان تنتظر الصادق وتحكي له 
وترى ماهو رايه في كلام صبري 
جلست صفاء مع ليلى وقالت لها 
تتخيلي ياليلى المخلوق الاسمو صبري دا انسان غريب جدا 
حكيت ليهو بي مرضي قال لي مافي مشكلة 
وريتو راسي وشاف راسي صلعة ولا هزة فيهو شعرة 
وقال لي عادي مامشكلة 
ليلى قالت ليها طيب كدا كويس 
صفاء ياليلى عليك الله انتي مابتفكري الزول لو كان عايزني او هاميهو امري
كان بيتاثر ويجيهو غم وحزن زي ماحصل ليك وحصل لامي وللصادق 
لكن والله صبري كمل كباية العصير ولاهماهو وفي ونستو وضحكو
ليلى والله 
ياصفاء ماعارفة اقول ليك شنو؟
لكن نحن علينا بالظاهر .... والظاهر انو صبري عايزك مهما حصل 
صفاء غايتو انا بنتظر الصادق جبل الشيل وزينة الرجال 
واشوف رايو والكلام البقولو لي انا حاعمل بيهو 
ليلي نظرت الى صفاء وتبسمت وقالت 
البشوفك وايامك الاولى مع صبري يقول الصادق دا تاني ماتسلمي 
عليهو 
صفاء قالت : انتي عارفة ياليلى انا كنت فاكرة اني بحب صبري
لكن كانت عبارة عن خلعة وانبهار تلاشى مع المواقف السخيفة 
والتصرفات البايخة وحات الله يا ليلى انا كنت متمنية صبري يقول لي 
ماعايزك ولما قال لي مامشكلة اتضايقت صدقي او لا تصدقي...
دخل الصادق وسلم ولما راى صفاء تتسامر مع ليلى 
ظهرت عليه بشريات فرح طال عليها غياب 
وابتسم ابتسامة هتكت ستر الغم الذي اناخ رواحله على قلبه
وكانما نسائم الجنة مرت على صدره ووجهه وتنفس منها كفايته
نادت ليلى الصادق بعد ان غير ملابسه 
لتطرح له اسئلة صفاء ..
:
:
:
:
:
جلس الصادق وقال 
والله ماتتخيلي ياصفاء احساسي بالفرحة قدر شنو وانا شايفك 
تتونسي مع ليلي بعد الكان عليك في المستشفى 
الحمد لله الذي يرحم عباده ويجيب دعاءهم 
في لحظة ياصفاء حسيت اني تاني ماحشوفك 
والدنيا ضلمت قدام عيوني بس الحمد انك هسي
في اتم الصحة والعافية
صفاء قالت والله يا الصادق الحمد لله مرضي
دا وراني حقايق الناس 
ووضح لي معادنم وما تتخيل انا اتاثرت كيف 

لما امي بتحكي لي العملتو انت عشاني 
حتى بعت عربيتك عشان علاجي وعشان ابوي
وفي كل وقت انت بتدعي لي بس غباي المتوسداهو
انت عايش معاي كل العمر دا وانا فهمتك متاخرة 
لكن لخير يمكن عشان انا مابستحق حياتك 
المهم يا الصادق صبري تصرفو معاي كان غريب شديد
ابدا ما ابدى اي اهتمام بالمرض وما حصل عليهو اي تاثير 
وقال لي نواصل المشوار عادي 
الصادق قال لها 

ياصفاء انتي متاكدة ؟؟ شخصية صبري ما مكن ابدا يقبل انو يتزوج
واحدة يكون شعرها مافي 
صفاء : صدقت هو فعلا كدا وانا عارفاه كويس بتاع مظاهر وفشخرة

بس يا الصادق تفتكر عمل كدا ليه 

الصادق طيب انا اقول ليك 
صبري قلبو طيب وحنين وخايف لو صرح بالرفض انتي تقومي تتاثري 
فماعايز يجمع عليك المين الم المرض والم فقدان حبك 
ويمكن عايز يجيبها ليك حبة حبة عشان ملا تتاثري 
لكن انا بسالك انتي لو متمسكا بيهو لغاية هسي 
انا بعمل المستحيل في علاجك ونتفق معاهو 
انو العرس يكون بعد الشفاء 
ولو كمان حسيتي بانك مابتقدري تتعايشي 
معاهو انا بخلصك منو بكل سهولة واخليهو براهو يقول ليك 
انا بس اهم حاجة انتي وعشانك ممكن اعمل اي حاجة 
رمقته بنظرة ثم تناثرت دموعها وقامت 
وذهبت بسرعة على صنبور الماء 
ليلى واي انا من الحب الاصلو مابموت دا!! (بتاعة مكاوة)

رجعت صفاء وقالت للصادق اسمع يا الصادق
انا صبري دا لو بقى اخر راجل في الدنيا انا ماعايزاهو
وحسيت انو ماعايزني 

رن التلفون في يد الصادق فنظر فوجد
رقم ايمان التي ادعت في يوم انها كوثر 
ففتح الخط وقال هلا كوثر 
قالت انا ما كوثر
انا ايمان اخت صبري يا الصادق
يا الصادق اعفي لي يا الصادق لو ماعفيت لي
انا بموت بالحسرة واللعنة والندم
قال لها في شنو ؟ يا ايمان خير 
قالت له انا في يوم اتصلت عليك وقلت
ليك انا كوثر كنت بكذب عليك

لاني كنت متمنية صفاء لصبري وانا كنت السبب
في كل الحصل 
لكن بالجد صبري مابستاهل خير ولابستحق 
تصدق جاني يضحك وقال لي العبيطة الاسمها صفاء جاها داء الثعلبة
وبيضحك زي الشمتان وقال قالت لي شنو؟ 
قالت نحن حنواصل ولا خلاص ... وبيضحك ويستهتر بيها 
وهسي هو خاشي في عذابات مكذوبة مع واحدي 
صاحبتي وانا متاكدة برضو عمر
العلاقة ماحيزيد على شهرين تلاتة 

عليك الله الصادق اعفي لي وكلم صفاء تعفي لي
انا والله ماقادرة ارتاح من الندم 
وخجلانة من صفاء ماعارفة حلاقيها كيف
بس يهودا كل العايزة اقولو ليك 
مع السلامة 

وضع الصادق التلفون ثم اخذته حيرة عجيبة 
في شخصية صديقه وتكشفت له اخلاق 
ماكان يتوقعها في بني البشر 
وقال لصفاء : ياصفاء كفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال 

صبري ماعايزك
:
:
:
يتبع ...>>>>
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجــزء الثامن 

وقال لصفاء : ياصفاء كفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال 
صبري ماعايزك 
صفاء : عليك الله يا الصادق شنو هو ال ايمان وشنو كوثر 
انت هسي اتكلمت مع كوثر وايمان 
وانت بتتكلم في التلفون وشك ظهرت عليهو تلات مظاهر 
الاستغراب والغضب والاحباط 
الصادق : ماحستفيدي اي حاجة ياصفاء ... 
اهم حاجة في الموضوع 
انك الان مالكة نفسك ... والحرية ماليها تمن .. بس خلى 
بالك في دراستك وانا بحاول اراجع معاك كل الدروس الفاتتك
غدا صباحا ذهب الصادق الى صبري
وقال له : يا صبري انا وعدت ابو السعود
انك بعد تطلع ح نمر عليهو في السجن
رايك شنو بكرة نمشي ليهو 
صبري قال : والله يا الصادق انا مافاضي 
انت مادام وعدتو امشي ليهم 
الصادق : بس على الاقل ياصبري 
تشكر الراجل على موقفو معانا 
صبري : خلاص امشي انت اشكروا بالنيابة عني .....
الشكر دا عايز ليهو شحن وعتالة ؟
واحد بكفي ولاشنو؟؟؟
الصادق خير يازول 
بس عندي سؤال ممكن؟
صبري بتضجر شديد : قول اها .. 
(مفتكرو موضوع بيخص صفاء)
ولكن لا
فقال الصادق 
الزول دا انت مرة قلت لي اسمو محمد السماني
ومرة قلت لي اسمو ابو السعود اسمو بالضبط ياتو 
القراء (طبعا ما اظن فيكم من لاحظ هذه النقطة)
قال صبري : اسمو ابو السعود انا في الاول اديتك اسم ساي
عايز اتستر عليهو بس 
الصادق : جدا ولايهمك 
ذهب الصادق الى ابو السعود ليوفي وعدا قطعه له 
الصادق مشهور بين اهله واصدقائه بهذه الصفة 
انه لايخلف وعده مع احد حتى ولو كان تاجر مخدرات 
وصل الصادق الى ابي السعود وقابله وسلم عليه وتبسم معه 
سأل ابو السعود عن صبري 
قال الصادق صبري عندو ظروف خليها بس بالنية 
وهو رسلني بدلو ولا انا مابكفي يا ابو السعود؟؟؟
ابو السعود والله انت تكفي وزيادة يازول على الطلاق انت 
ارجل منك الا ابوك الرباك ....
تبسم الصادق معه وآنسه وضحكا معا وخفف عليه جدا 
فلما ارادالصادق ان يذهب قال لابي السعود 
يا بو السعود انا والله انا اتكيفت منك 
ومبسوط شديد من الموقف الوقفتو معانا 
بس يا باابو السعود عايز منك طلب تاني 
وما اتعلمت منك انك ترد لي طلب 
ابو السعود : قول على الطلاق لو فيهو موتي اتفذو ليك 
قال الصادق عايزك تبعد من المخدرات دي مابتشبهك
ابو السعود اتجه على الحايط واغرورقت عيناه دمعا 
وقال : والله يا الصادق ما حصل يوم زول قال لي 
الكلام دا بالطريقة دي وبالاحساس دا
والله .. واقسم بالله العظيم .. انا تاني لي يوم موتي 
ما حا قرب من الحاجات دي .
عشانك وعشان الزول اتعرف بي زول زيك 
والله على ما اقول شهيد .. وانا والله لو ربنا هون 
وطلعت من السجن ماعندي صاحب في الدنيا غيرك
الصادق : ربنا يفك حبسك وترجع لينا سالم 
مع السلامة وفي امان الله
ذهب الصادق بقلب مفعم بالسعادة يكاد يطير من الفرح 
واساريره تحكي حكاية الفائز في معركة المصير 
وهو يتبسم تارة ويحزن تارات اخرى 
ذهب مباشرة الى بيت خالته وسلم على صفاء 
وامها فلما راته صفاء كادت تطير من الفرح
وازداد فرحها حينما رات الفرحة ترسم لوحاتها على جبينه 
وهي تعتقد ان سبب فرحته هو فراقها من صبري 
فقالت له : طبعا الزول لما يحس انو اتحرر 
من السوء بكون مبسوط مش؟
قال الصادق : نعم .
ولكنها لاتعلم ان هذا ليس سبب فرحه 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
سبب فرح الصادق هو انه استطاع ان يقنع تاجر مخدرات
ان لا يفسد الاجيال ويتاجر بالدمار لشباب الامة
صفاء عليك الله يا الصادق اقعد شوية 
والله يا الصادق جيتك وشوفتي ليك بخفف لي اي غم في قلبي 
وبنسى المرض 
الصادق ودا هدفي وهدف حياتي اسعدك بكل السبل وباي طريقة 
خلاص خير اخد معاكم قعدة وامشي عشان امتحاناتي على البواب 
وهذا طبعا الفصل الدراسي الاخير للسنة الثالثة 
للصادق الذي يدرس الهندسة المدنية وهو مع التعب
والمشغولية التي سببتها له صفاء
لم يهمل في دراسته ابدا 
ومستواه الدراسي ممتاز جدا 
صفاء تعاني مرارات الثعلبه التي ارقت منامها
وتمكن حب في قلبها للصادق لايشبه
الحب الاول الذي كان بينهما
وهي لاتستطيع ان تبوح له به لعدة اسباب
اولا هي محرجة من نفسها فيما فعلته به 
وثانيا تعتقد انها لاتستحقه
وثالثا لا يطاوعها فؤادها ان يتزوج الصادق 
انسانة مريضة بهذا الداء
فواصلت حياتها من غير ان تبوح له باي شئ
والصادق واصل حياته ومرت الامتحانا ت 
وجاءت السنة الجديدة
في بداية هذه السنة ومع دخول الطلاب الجدد 
رأى الصادق صديقا له في الجامعة 
كان قد بدأ الدراسة في الجامعة معه وتركها من اول سنة
ذهب اليه الصادق وقال : ازيك يامعاوية كيف الحال 
والاحوال شنو ياخ من ديك وعيك 

معاوية : وعليكم السلااااااااااااام ورحمة الله الصادق الرجل الصادق 
اسم على مسمى وصادق وكمان امين 
والله انا من الصباح كايس ليك 
ياخي انا عندي اختي خشت الجامعة السنة دي يعني برلومة 
وكنت عايزك تراعيها بس السنة دي لغاية ماتفهم
لانها دايشة والدايش بيقع 

الصادق : جدا يازول وينا هسي
معاوية : يهديك تحت الشجرة ... تعالي يا نسيبة 
التفت الصادق فلما رأى نسيبة .. قال من دون ان يشعر 
اللهم صل على النبي ... ماشا الله تبارك الله
حتى ان معاوية سمعه ... 
فقال معاوية 
حافظ عليها يا الصادق وما كتيرة عليك بس اتخرج وتعال لي 
هههههههههههه 
ضحكوا الاثنين معا 
لم يستطيع الصادق ان يكرر النظرة الى نسيبة 
فقد كانت بقدر من الجمال والنعومة والدلال 
بحيث ان الرجل يستحي ان يطيل لها النظر 
فقد كانت فاتنة جدا بمعنى هذه الكلمة 
فكان الصادق يشيح بوجهه يمينا وشمالا 
وهي تنظر اليه في وجهه بانبهار وعبط 
ومعاوية ميت من الضحك .. وهويقول يابت يابت شيلي حيلك 
الناس بيعانو ليك 
كان معاوية واثقا من الصادق جدا 
فقال له يلا يا الصادق الامانة في عنقك وانا ماشي
فقال الصادق لنسيبة 
يانسيبة اول وصية ليك اتحصني صباح ومساء
ربنا يحفظك انتي جميلة لدرجة الخوف والفزع 
وممكن جمالك يطشش باي زول ويدخل الزول مصحة عقلية 

ضحكت نسيبة ضحكة تذيب الحجارة وتدمر الرجل العصامي
فهي لاتتمتع بالجمال فقط بل بالاثارة الصارخة 
و ثورة المراهقات .... 

بقي الصادق في الجامعة لاهم له غير نسيبة 
يرمقها بنظره اينما ذهبت ويلحق بها الى اي مكان 
وهي اشد تعلقا به لايكادا يسرح الا وتاتيه من
خلفه وتلمزه عتى يقفز...
فهي لاتزال بروح المراهقة 
حتى ولو كانت لها محاضرة 
متاخرة ينتظرها حتى تنتهي وتذهب الى السكن 
ثم يذهب الى البيت 
عرفت كل الجامعة بالعلاقة الجميلة التي نشات
حديثا بين اجمل بنت في البرالمة 
وبين اطيب واحد في الجامعة 
فكانت المسالة حديث الساحة 
ولكن هنالك شي لم يضع احد له حسبانا 


ياربي هي شنو ؟!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
نواصل ..... 
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

تسلم يا رائع



شكرا ع المجاملة يا البرير... اقصد الوالي :180:
*

----------


## sinary

*معقول في ناس كدة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الجــزء التاســــــع

والشئ الذي لايعلمه الطلاب ان الصادق حارس وليس بحبيب
واصل الصادق في حراسته الامينة لاخت صديقه الجميلة
وفي يوم من الايام رآها تضحك وتتمايل امام طالب من الطلاب
فناداها وقال لها : 
الله يخليك يانسيبة خلي بالك

من نفسك الزمن دا بقى كعب ....

قالت له : انت بديت في الغيرة يا مولانا؟

قال لها اغير على شنو؟ واغير على منو ؟؟؟؟ 

انا (بودي قارد) ليس الا .. على كل حال اذا انت مابتقبلي 

كلامي انا بنادي معاوية وارد ليهو المسؤلية

ذهبت من امامه وهي غاضبة 

وجلست في مكان ما وهي تبكي 

احدى الطالبات ( من ذوات الرفق وتعديل حال المحبين)

جلست معها وقالت لها 

عادي ..عادي يابت اصلهم كلهم مفترين بالطريقة دي 
اتعودي على الاستبداد الديكتاورية 

نسيبة قالت : 
انا ماببكي عشان الدكتاتورية ...

تصدقي مابحبني ؟

وقال لي انا الحارس الشخصي ليك وبس ....

وانا بقيت مجنونة بيهو بالليل والنهار بفكر فيهو

وكل حركاته بتدل على انو بحبني شديد لكن دا شنو ؟؟

ليه يقول لي كدا ؟؟؟ انا لازم اتكلم معاهو

انتهى اليوم ....

والصادق ذهب الى البيت 

وفي البيت امه قالت له : 
صفاء ودوها لواحد شيخ 

ذهب الصادق مباشرة الى بيت خالته 

وقال لصفاء :
صحي انتو مشيتو لشيخ ؟؟

قالت صفاء : 
والله في واحدة من جيرانا وصفت

لينا شيخ قالو بشوف بالسبحة ولا الخيرة ماعارفة بالضبط شنو 

المهم مشينا ليهو فتح لينا الكتاب

وقال انو في مرة من الناس الببقو لينا ادتني عين في شعري

وقال المراة طويلة وصفراء ومشيتها غريبة دايما بتلبس دهب

وامي شاكة في السيدة بت يوسف

المهم ادانا بخرات اتبخر بيها الصباح والمساء 

لانو صراحة الاطباء عجزو من حالتي وانا زهجت يا الصادق

فقال لها : 
اسمعي يانور عيوني اولا . اولا كونو تمشو ليكم

لي دجال زي دا بيدعي علم الغيب دا غلط والف غلط

ثم ثانيا من وين عرف انك ادوك عين والكتاب 

القرا فيهو الكلام دا جايبو من ياتو مكتبة؟

وين الكتاب المطبوع فيهو انو صفاء ادتها 

عين المراة الصفرا الطويلة الى اخره

وكيف تتهمو انسانة بريئة بسبب كلام زول مشعوذ

وين البخرات جيبي واحدة منها .... داشنو هسي المكتوب فيها دا ؟؟

دي شنو هسي المربعات والرموز والكلام الفاضي دا

صفاء يا حبيبتي انتي انسانة واعية ومتعلمة ماكان 

المفروض تستجيبي للوهم دا اتوكلي على ربنا وكل شي بيد الله

صفاء قالت له : 
يعني يا الصادق مافي حاجة اسمها عين

ولا انت مامقتنع بيعلاج القران وبتشك في الناس الصالحين

فقال لها : نعم العين حق لكين منو البيقدر يعلم الغيب 

ويوصف ليك الزول الاداك العين

ثم ثانيا وينو العلاج بالقران ياها الطلاسم المكتوبة دي 

انا بقرا في المصحف من طفل مالاقاني فيهو

كلام زي المكتوب في البخرات دا

وانتي لو شاكة في انك صابة بالعين ...

العلاج بالقران والرقية الشرعية موجود ..

كان تقولي لي اول وانا بوريك الصح وين ؟؟؟

المهم تاني ماتمشو للزول دا 

ولاتستعملي الحاجات دي لو بتعزيني

صفاء حاااااااااضر يا حياتي ..........

وذهب الصادق وجيوش الغضب تعسكر عليه 

ولكن الصادق غضبه ايضا جميل فهو شخص 

بهي مكسو بالجمال ظاهرا وباطنا  

غدا صباحا توجه للجامعة وعيناه تبحثان عن نسيبة

وهو متالم جدا مما حدث بينهما البارحة 

وهو لايعلم ان اليوم مجلسه مع نسيبة التي 

تريد ان تجلسه في مجلس التحقيق والمصارحة
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
كان هذا اليوم طويلا جدا على نسيبة 

حتى انتهت من محاضراتها وانتظرت الصادق في 

ظل شجرة في الجامة على كرسي من الاسمنت 

كانت تلببس نظارة سوداء رفعت

عدساتها على شعرها

وكانت تجلس واضعة رجل على رجل وتؤرجح

في ساق الرجل العليا 

حينما رأها الصادق من بعيد تاكد من انها قلقة

ومستعدة للحرب التي لاهوادة فيها

فجاءها من بعيد متبسم وهو يقول:

أوعك تقولي لي لسا زعلانة من كلامي داك

فقالت نسيبة : اسمع يا الصادق والله انا بحبك وبالجد 

عايزاك تكون لي زوج واسعد معاك حياتي 
واعيش معاك مستقبل ايامي كلها بالجد انا 

من اول يوم شفتك اتعلقت بيك جدا 

وحسيت بيك انك اعجبت بي شديد ...

وكمان بتخاف علي .....

عايزة اعرف منك حاجة هسي تقولا لي 

انت بتحبني ولا لا...

الصادق :
والله يا نسيبة انا مالاقيت اجمل منك لغاية اللحظة دي 

دي حقيقة .. ولما شفتك اعجبت بيك دي حقيقة 

وبخاف عليك دي حقيقة ...

اما حكاية حب بالطريقة الانتي قلتيها دي 

ماحصل خطرت على بالي 

وما حصل يوم فكرت انو حبي ليك يكون شكلو 

غير انك اختي الصغيرة البخاف عليها من الضياع 

نسيبة ياغالية نحن في زمن الناس مابتعرف معنى الحب

مش اي زول شاف ليهو جميلة واعجب بيها 

خلاص حباها وعايز يتزوجها

ومش لو انا بحترم واحدة وبخاف عليها وبعزها

معناها خلاص لازم تبقى زوجتي

الاعجاب حاجة والحب للزواج حاجة تانية

والحب زاتو بيختلف 

ممكن اكون بحبك زي ما بحب ليلي اختي

فقالت له :: 
باختصار ...يالصادق هل في واحدة في حياتك؟؟ 

قال لها : والله كان في واحدة بس هسي خلتني 

وحاولت المستحيل عشان تحبني بس ماقدرت 

ودا من حقها لانو الحب مافي اليد 

الحب احساس هجومي غير متحكم فيه

نسيبة : 
وهسي انت بتحبها ؟ 

الصادق والله بحبها بس حب ماعندو طعم في حياتي

اول حاجة ما حتكون لي زوجة وتانيا اهم حاجة في الحب 

تبادل البوح بين الحبيبين ودي انا محروم منها تماما 

مسحت نسيبة دموعا كانت على وجهها 
ثم رفعت رجليها على الكرسي وتبسمت جدا 

وقالت له :
عليك الله يا الصادق احكي لي 

فحكى لها قصته مع صفاء من البداية الى النهاية 

وكان لها تعليق واستفسار في كل نقطة 

وتعجبت غاية التعجب من روعة الصادق 

ووفاءه 

وقالت له 
طيب يا الصادق لو صفاء

رجعت ليك حترجع ليها 

قال لها : ماعارف والله

لكن في حاجة جواي كذابة بتقول لا

ومصرة على الكذب 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
تغيرت افكار نسيبة راس على عقب 
وماعرفته عن الصادق من الاخلاق والوفاء والصدق 
اصابها بصعقة حولت شخصيتها 
واكثر ما اثار الغرابة عندها تمسك الصادق بانسانة
مريضة مرضا ميؤوسا من شفائه 
الجدير بالذكر ان نسيبة كانت تحسب انه لايستطيع
احد من بني البشر 
ان يقاوم جمالها ويختار غيرها اذا سنحت له
فرصة كالفرصة التي حظي بها الصادق 
فتبدلت عندها كثير من المفاهيم 
واصبحت تنظر للحياة بمنظار مختلف 
واصبح هدفها في الحياة ان توصل لصفاء مشاعر الصادق 
وحبه لها الوفي الذي لايوجد في زمن الغرابة والنفاق
فقالت له يوما ممكن توصف لي بيت ناس خالتك 
اصلك شوقتني لصفاء وعايزة اشوفها 
فوصف لها البيت فذهبت مع احدى زميلاتها 
فلما سلمت نسيبة على صفاء بكت نسيبة بكاءاا مرا 
من غير ان تتحكم في نفسها 
ثم جلست معها واكرمتها ثم سألتها صفاء : عليك الله بكيتي ليه ؟؟
وبدأت نسيبة وحكت ليها انا اسمي نسيبة زميلة الصادق في االجامعة 
انا ... انا .. اتعلقت بالصادق 
وحبتيو وكنت مفتكرة انو بحبني واتفاجأت بانو بحب 
واحدة اسمها صفاء وهي خلتو ومشت حبت واحد اسمو صبري 
ولما جاءها مرض الثعلبة صبري خلاها
وهي بقت في النص لا لاقية صبري ولا لاقية الصادق 
دا البكاني
وبكيت على حالة الانسانة الجميلة الطيبة وكيف الدنيا لعبت بيها
صفا قالت لها ياحبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليك 
اولا يانسيبة نسيبة انا الصادق حبيتو من انا طفلة 
بس ما كنت عارفة انو دا الحب 
ولما كنت مع صبري كنت منبهرة بظواهرو 
واعجبت بيتصرفاتو وحركاتو لكن والله انا بكون قاعدة مع صبري
وقلبي بيسالني من الصادق ياربي جا من الجامعة ولا ماجا 
ياربي اكل ولا ما اكل وبعاند في نفسي وفي ناس البيت
وكان عندي هم اني اخالف ناس البيت في اختيارهم 
بس مزاج في التمرد
وكنت مفتكرة اني ممكن اتخلص من الشي الجواي تجاه الصادق 
وحاولت المستحيل 
بس ربنا جاب المرض عشان اعرف معدن الصادق 
واني كنت حارتكب جريمة لو اتزوجت غيرو 
نسيبة قالت لها : وهسي انتي بتضمني من وين انو يرجع ليك
قالت لها مايرجع لي ما مشكلة بس ماعايزه اكون
مع واحد تاني خالص 
بقعد كدا بس بت خالة الصادق ....
وانتظر الصادق لغاية مايتزوج وازفه لعروسو 
وافرح بيهو واشوف السعادة في وشو 
واقول ليك يانسيبة انا اساسا لو الصادق جاني وطلب يدي 
برفضو ومابقبل عارفة ليه 
اقول شنو لي ضميري البقول لي لما كنت كويسة ابيتيهو ولما عييتي
وصبري سابك رجعتي ليهو؟؟؟
اقول شنو ليضميري وللناس
وموقفي يكون شنو مع الصادق 
انا خلاص الصادق بقى مافي قسمتي 
ودا قدري وانا راضية بيهو والصادق مابستاهل 
واحدة عيانة زيي الصادق بستحق واحدة زي جمالك دا يا نسيبة 
نسيبة قالت لها : والله انتو حيرتوني عديل 
وصراحة اول مرة تلاقيني حاجة زي دي 
عايني ياصفاء انا طالبة منك طلب ياريت ماتكسفيني
صفاء:: قولي جدا من عيوني طلبك شنو؟
قالت لها : الصادق بحبك وبريدك وماقادر ينوم الليل
عليك الله بس حاولي اتكلمي معاهو شوية شوية 
لغاية ما تبعدي منو حبة حبة 
او انو الزول دا حيمشي التجاني الماحي وانتي السبب
(لاحظو هنا... نفس كلام ايمان زمان .....)
قالت لها حاااضر ... 
غدا صباحا قابلت نسيبة الصادق وقالت له 
انا امبارح مشيت لي صفاء ولقيتا ندمانة ندم شديد 
على موقفها معاك وماقادرة تقول ليك 
وشايفة نفسها مابتطولك عشان هي خلتك وهي كويسة 
وقالت الصادق ما حيقبلني وانا عيانة 
وفعلا يا الصادق كونك تكون متمسك بيها 
زمان وهسي تخليها الناس يقولو شنو وضميرك يقول لك شنو 
(طبعا بتملا فيهو)
الصادق قال لها : ومين قال انا ماعايزها 
هي اخر كلام قالتو لي انها ماعايزاني 
خلاص بس يعني بمجرد ماصبري خلاها امشي انط 
اقوليها اقبليني انا 
هو اصلو شنو دلالة عرربات؟
نسيبة: عليك الله يا الصادق لو بتعزني ماتاخد الامور بيحساسية 
امشي اقعد مع صفاء وطيب خاطرها 
واديها الحنان الاهي فاقداهو احتمال تتشافا 
والعلاج نفسيات
الصادق قال : ولو احرجتني وردتني وقالت لي كلام 
ماحلو 
قالت نسيبة: خلاص يبقى انتا تكون عملت العليك 
الصادق جدا والله ممايسعدني انو صفا تكون 
معاي زي زمان
انا خلاص يانسيبة بقيت ماقادر احتمل فراق صفا
حاس بي حيلي بتهد وقواي بتنهار كل يوم ....
................
وذهب الصادق الى صفاء 
بعد المغرب مباشرة 
وحدث مالم يكن في الحسبان .....
وتاتي الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
نواصل 
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجــزء العاشر 

ذهب الصادق الى صفاء ليسألها سؤالا واحدا
وقال لها: حب الصادق في قلبك في ولا خلاص راح ؟؟
فقالت له بالحرف الواحد 
لا ... مابحبك ... انا بحب صبري وحانتظره 
لغاية ما ابقى كويسة وحيرجع لي 
وهي كانت تكذب تريده ان يشق طريقه
ولا يضع باله فيها فانها انسانة مريضة وليس لديها اي
امل في الشفاء 
نظر الصادق في عينيها جيدا وقال لها 
هل تمانعين اذا اخرت هذا السؤال لوقت آخر ؟؟
فسكتت 
فعرف الصادق انها تكتم مشاعرها لتصرفه عنها
فغير الموضوع وقال لها 
الليلة كنت بتكلم مع واحد من اصحابي في الجامعة 
وقال في واحد من جيرانهم شيخ بعالج بالقران الكريم فقط 
فرايك شنو نمشي نعرض ليهو حالتك اذا كانت فعلا
عين زي ماقالو تتعالجي بالقران 
واذا كان مافي شئ تطمئني وقلبك يرتاح
قالت صفاء انت تامر امر يا سيد الناس وانا احمد ربنا 
انو عندي انسان يهتم بامري 
غدا صباحا ذهب الصادق وصفاء وامها الى ذلك الشيخ 
وحكوا له ما الم بصفاء فـتاثر الشيخ جدا بالحكاية 
وكان الذي يحكي الحكاية هوالصادق وكل من صفاء وامها في صمت
وكان الشيخ ينظر متعجبا للصادق وكيفية سرده للاحداث
وتفاعله مع كل صغيرة وكبيرة 
فسأل الشيخ الصادق سؤالا 
صفاء بتبقا ليك شنو؟
الصادق قال : بت خالتي 
فتبسم الشيخ وقال له وتاني ؟؟
وكان ينتظر ان يقول له خطيبتي كما تبادر لذهن الشيخ 
ولكن الصادق اجابه
وبس ...........
وضع الشيخ كثير من علامات الا ستفهام 
اجرى الشيخ الكشف بالقران الكريم او مايسمونه بالرقية الشرعية 
وهي قراءة ايات ابطال السحر وقراءة ايات طمس العين وايات 
لطرد الجان والشيطان من جسم الانسان 
وكل القراءة وصفاء في كامل وعيها وثباتها
وبعد ان اتنهت القراءة قال الشيخ 
الحمد لله صفاء ليس فيها عين ولاسحر ولامس من الجن 
صفاء طبيعة من ناحية الامراض الروحية التي تتعالج بالقران
لكن مرت علينا كثيرا من هذه الحالات فكثير منها ننجح 
في علاجه والبعض لا
وان شا الله ربنا يوفق ويعينا ونقدر نساعدك ياصفاء 
الان يمكنكم الذهاب بكل طمأنينة 
ويا الصادق تعالي لي بكرة ان شا الله
ذهب الجميع والصادق ظهرت عليه اسارير البشر والفرح 
بان كلام المشعوذ الاول لم يكن حقا والذي يظهر من صفاء انها 
اقتنعت جدا بكلام شيخ القران 
ومما زادها طمأنينة ان العلاج الذي اجري لها كان بالقرآن فقط 
ولم يفتح لهم كتاب ولا ادعى لهم شيئا من الغيب
فاراد الصادق ان يعلق عن مدى اعجابه بهذا النهج 
فقاطعته صفاء قائلة 
والله يا امي لو كنا عارفين في علاج زي دا ما كنا 
وجعنا قلبنا مع الزول بتاع الوهمات داك
من هنا علم الصادق مدى قناعة صفاء فسر جدا وقال
كون الشيخ يقول لي تعال بكرة معناها لسسا في امل صح؟؟
معناها حيبدا لينا علاج 
سامية قالت والله غايتو انا حسيت بالامان وانا بسمع في القران 
وجاتني سكينة حسيت انو ربنا حيستجيب لينا 
يارب يارب 
غدا ذهب الصادق ويحممل معه جبال الامل 
فلما راه الشيخ تبسم وقال له 
انا يا الصادق الليلة فاضي 
تعال نتونس شوية واوصف ليك علاج لصفاء ان شا الله ينفعها 
....... قلت لي يا الصادق صفاء دي بت خالتك ؟
الصادق اي نعم 
الشيخ بس شايفك بتتكلم عنها وعن مرضها بتأثر شديد 
اكتر من امها انا يتخيلي انكم مخطوبين وكدا 
تنهد الصادق طويلا وقال والله ياشيخ دي قصة طويلة 
الشيخ انا فاضي يا الصادق احكي لي
وحكى الصادق للشيخ التفاصيل الدقيقة جدا لقصة داء الثعالب 
وقصة حب صفاء 
قريبا من الساعتين والصادق ماتوقف الا لصلاة الظهر
صلى مع الشيخ وبعد الصلاة
قال الشيخ :ينبغي ان نعالج صفاء بالحمية فان ماحدث لصفاء نتيجة 
مواد غربية دخلت جسمها والحمية هي نوع من الصيام 
فعلاجنا لصفاء ان تعيش على الفواكه والخضروات مدة اربعين يوما 
لاتاكل خلالها اي شي غير الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة 
وارجو ان تاتينا صفاء في كل يوم خميس لاجراء حجامة 
والحجامة هي دواء نبوي معروف وهي شئ شرعي مجرب 
فلما كتب الصادق العلاجات وخرج من عند الشيخ 
قال الشيخ يا الصادق ان كنت متأكد ان صفاء مازالت تحبك 
فقاتل من اجل حبك ولاتتراجع وصفاء حتبقى كويسة ان شا الله
فقال الصادق : حتى ولو ما بقت كويسة مابخليها ياشيخ 
ان شا الله 
......

:
:
:
:
واصلت صفاء وباصرار وعزم كل ما وصف في الورقة 
وفي كل يوم خميس امها تذهب بها الى الحجامة 
والصادق في مواصلة دراسته وجده واجتهاده 
ونسيبة اتجهت في طريق اخر فقد تركت الصادق الى الابد 
وبدأت في علاقة جديدة مع مجاهد الذي كانت تضحك امامه يوم تكلم معها الصادق
فهي كانت اصلا معجبة به فهو من نوعها الذي تنجذب اليه 
ولكنها الان بدأت الحب بثبات وسكينة 
فقد تحجبت والصادق يمثل لها القدوة الحسنة والمثل الحي 
فلما اطمأن الصادق عليها انها اصبحت في ثبات لاخوف عليها 
تركها في حالها وتوقف من ملاحقتها ومراقبتها 
..
حب صفاء في قلب الصادق ثابت مثل الجبل الاصم 
الذي لاتحركه الهزات ولايأتيه الزوال 
وهاهو قد تاكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حب صبري لم يكن سوى
انبهار وشئ من حب التمرد على الاسرة 
وان الحب المؤصل في قلبها هو حبه وعشقه والهيام به
ومما زاد تثبيته في قلبها مواقفه التي يشهد لها العدو قبل الصديق 
وفي هذه الفترة سجل الصادق زيارته الثانية لابي السعود في السجن الذي وجده 
قد التحى وحفظ كثيرا من القران وهو يصلي بالمساجين صلاة الجماعة 
والمساجين لاينادونه الا بمولانا
ولما جاء الصادق للزيارة انكب عليه كثير من المساجين يقبلون يده 
لان ابو السعود قال لهم هذا استاذي وشيخي 
والصادق يتبسم ساخرا من نفسه انه لايستحق هذا 
قال ابو السعود للصادق 
مبروك لصاحبك صبري قالو لي عقد
قال الصادق 
بالله؟؟؟..................
والله ماعندي خبر ليه ماكلمني ؟؟؟
ابو السعود اي والله عقد يوم الاحد الفات 
الصادق والله ياخي ربنا يبارك ليهو ويسعدوا والله اتكيفتا شديد
ياسلااااام ياخي والله يستاهل ربنا يجمع بينهم بالخير 
اتصل الصادق بصبري ليبارك له فلم يرد عليه 
ولما اخبر الصادق صفاء ان صبري عقد 
ضحكت بسخرية وقالت ههههههههههايا دي منو الربنا غضبان عليها دي
والله ربنا يلطف بي حالا 
الحمد لله ياربي والله ياربي بشكرك كتير على الورطة المرقتني منها 
يا الصادق عليك الله سيبني من قشري دا 
عارف في حاجة غريبة انا حاسة انو في خشونة في حواجبيني 
وفي جفوني وكان ما اخاف الوهم اقول الشعر بدا يقوم هههههههههااا
وتضحك وبملء فيها 
فقال لها الصادق وبتضحكي ليه والله ان شا الله
شعرك يقوم واحسن من اول وصحتك وجمالك 
مع اني انا شايف جمالك زايد كل يوم وقيمتك جواي ماليها تمن 
صفاء تسلم لي كتير ياعمري
بعدين يا الصادق الفتور والاعياء الكنت بحس بيهو راح مني تماما 
وحاسة بنشاط وحيوية مبالغ فيها 
عليك الله مش المفروض الاكل دا يكتل حيلي 
بالعكس والله حاسة اني خفيييييييفة
ومازالت صفاء تتابع علاج الحمية والحجامة
بانتظام وقد اخذت ثلاث جلسات حجامة 
الاولى البكماء واثانية الصماء والثالثة العمياء

وبعد ايام قلائل بدأ سواد الشعر يكسو صفاء في وسط فرحة
من اهلها وصديقاتها وكل من يعرفها فرحا لايقدر بثمن 

وفي هذه الفترة ذهب الصادق الى وفاة في الاقاليم 
ولما رجع قالت له ليلى 
امشي لصفاء عايزاك قالت اول مايجي الصادق يجيني 
وذهب الصادق الى بيت خالته ليقابل صفاء 
فاول ما رأته عند الباب هرولت نحوه واحتضنته اليها وسط ذهول من امها وخالتها 
وهي تبكي وتقول يا الصادق اوعى تفارقني تاني ...يا الصادق لازم نتزوج نحن ....

يا الصادق انا بقيت كويسة وشعري رجع .. ربنا يخليك لي 
والصادق ينظر اليها بكل عطف وحنان في مشهد غريب
ثم قال لخالته يا خالتي انا خطبت صفاء رسمي
وتاني مابخش البيت دا الا ومعاي الشبكة

:
:
:
:
:
:
:
انطلق الصادق الى بيته ولحقته امه في فرحة لا يعلم مداها
الا الله سبحانه وتعالى 
فقد كان الصادق يحب هذه الفتاة حبا لايخطر على بال 
بكل الوان الشغف والمودة 
بكل اطياف الطبائع والتنافرات
لو كانت عمياء بكماء صماء مريضة 
حتى ولو كانت تزوجت صبري فان الصادق ليس 
مستعدا ان يتخلى عن حبها 
فقانون الحب الذي يحكم هولاء المجانين 
يتجاوز مسائل الزواج والمرض فانه حب جارف حقيقته نادرة جدا 
مرت الايام وعاد شعر صفاء اليها وابهى مما كان 
وفي يوم ذهب الصادق للشيخ وطلب منه طلبا لم يطلبه الصادق من احد 
قال له ياشيخ تقبلني ان اكون لك صديقا الى اخر العمر 
..
بعد حوالي شهرين من كلام الصادق لخالته اتصل على والد صفاء 
وقال له ياعم اسماعيل انا طالب منك يد بنتك صفاء على كتاب الله 
وسنة رسوله
وهي موافقة وامها وامي وابوي
فقال له 
والله معليش انا عندي فهم تاني في قصة صفاء دي 
ان شا الله انا جاي شهر 3 وبوريك بس هسي انا يتخيلي 
احسن تتريسو شوية لانو انا شكلي كدا ماموافق على الزواج دا 
خصوصا في الوقت الحالي 
الصادق قال : كويس ياعمي اسماعيل 
نحن حنتريس وما حنعمل اي خطوة قبل ماتجي انت 
بس انا عايز اسمع منك قولة خير 
قال اسماعيل والله بس معليش يا الصادق انا في الوقت 
الحالي عندي ظرف بيمنعني اني اقول ليك خير دي
ايوة انت وقفت معانا في المحن وعملت السبع وذمتها عشان بت خالتك 
لكن دا برضو ما بخولك تضمن كل الاطراف وبس انت
ماتستعجل خليني اجي وبعدين نتفاهم 
لكن انا يتخيلي لو كست ليك لي واحدة من بدري احسن ليك 

لانو الظروف مامعروفة انا ما داير اوعدك بي حاجة وبعدين تبقى
ليك صدمة
الصادق اسمع يا عم اسماعيل انا بنتظرك عشرين سنة 
وما حشوف لي واحدة غير صفاء عمري 
ولو جيت ورفضت تزوجني ليها انا عمري 
ما حتزوج غيرها لغاية ما اموت 
لاني صراحة ماقدرت اتعايش مع اجمل البنات 
لانو صفاء محتلة دواخلي بالكامل ولو فتشت لي غيرا بظلم البت البقلها 
لاني ح أعيش معاها جثة متحركة
وفجأة سمع الصادق صوت ضحك متواصل يأتي من السماعة 
وضحك لشخصين ليس واحدا وثم قال اسماعيل والد صفاء ضاحكا 

دا عمار المستهبل قال لي لو الصادق اتصل عليك طالب يد صفاء بكيهو 
اوعا توافق ليهو طوالي عشان نسجل المكالمة هههههههههههههه


اسمع يا الصادق بالمناسبة صفاء دي انت زي اخوها وابوها 
حتى ولو انت ماعايزها وعايز يتزوجها زول تاني
انت حتكون وكيلها وصاحب الشوورة فيها
ربنا يسعدكم يا ابني وان شا الله قريب نحن حنجي ونتم ليكم الباقي 
ذهب الصادق لصفاء ليبشرها بان اباها وافق 
واخبرها بالمقلب العملو فيهو 
ضحكت صفاء كثيرا وقالت له يلا يا الصادق امشي البس انا 
سايقاك معاي الليلة 
حفلة زواج كوثر صحبتنا 
قال الصادق زواج ولا عيد ميلاد هههههههههه
فتابعونا الى الحفلة فان فيها قصة عجيبة جدا






 

<<<<<<<<<<<<< 
*

----------


## jafaros

*ذهب الصادق ومعه صفاء الى الحفلة كانت صفاء تلبس 
ملابسا اقرب الى الحشمة ولكنها مثيرة جدا مما
جعل الصادق يتكلم معها بصراحة 
ياصفاء انتي لو خفت من الله المفروض تخافي من عيون الناس 
وانتي طالعة من مرض 
جرت خمارها على راسها وتبسمت 
وقالت الله كريم ربنا يهدينا 
بعد برهة قال لها ياصفاء انا فرحان بيك شديد
قالت له قدر شنو يعني 
قال لها قدر فرح الزول الجاهو عفو بعد الحكم بالاعدام 
وقدر فرحة الام العاقر حينما تبشر بمولودها بعد السنين والانين
وانتي قولي 
قالت له اناحاسة اني في حلم وخايفة من مستقبل مجهول
اشعر بغمرات غرامك تسري في دمي
بس بقول ليك حاجة واحدة انا ما بقدر اعيش خارج مدارك ولا لحظات 
دخل الصادق وصفاء الحفلة التي كانت مقامة في صالة مغلقة
الشاشات منتشرة في كل مكان 
لما دخلت صفاء لفتت الانظار واتجهت كل العيون للمدخل الذي تدخل منه
فانها كانت فعلا بقدر من الجمال الذي يسكت المتكلم ويقطع 
المؤانسة فمن كان فمه كاس ماء يشرب منها لما دخلت صفاء اوقف شربه
والكل احس بان ملكة جمال دخلت الحفلة 
ومعها الصادق الذي يكسوه بهاء ووسامة قاتلة 
اللهم احفظهما 
جلس الصادق في مكان بالقرب من حبيبة 
عمره ولايفصل بينه وبينها الا ممر 
بين الرجال والنساء لم يبدأ الحفل بعد 
والناس قد بدأوا في تناول العشاء
حسرت صفاء الخمار عن راسها عنوة لترى صديقاتها 
انها استعادت شعرها بجماله
فجأة سقطت عين صفاء على صبري مع ثلة من 
اصدقاءه وهم يضحكون وهو يتكلم ويحرك يديه 
ويرمق صفاء بنظرات غريبة اتدرون ماذا كانوا 
يقولون قال اصدقاؤه حينما رأو صفاء 
انها صاعقة اجتاحت المكان
فقال صبري 
دي حبيتي وبتموت فيني 
وهسي حامشي ارقص معاها قدامكم 
قالو له سيب الجخ والقنابل ماتفكها فينا 
فقال انتظروا حتى تبدأ الحفلة 
قالو على الاقل امشي سلم عليها واتونس معاها شوية 
فقام وذهب بكل ثقة ومشى اليها
ووقف امامها وقال كيف ياصفاء 
كيفك يا الصادق 
ياصفاء والله مشتاق ليك حبيبتي 
ممكن ترقصي معاي بعد تبدأ الحفلة ؟؟
فقامت صفاء من على الكرسي الذي كانت تجلس عليه 
وتقدمت نحوه مبتسمةثم اهوت عليه بصفعة على وجهه
دوي صداها في جدران القاعة 
فقام الصادق بسرعة وامسكها واجلسها 
وخيم صمت رهيب في كل القاعة 
وفجأة انطلقت ضحكات مزدوجة 
تنبعث من الثلة التي كان صبري يجلس معهم
جلست صفاء وذهب صبري مكسور الخاطر مبهوت
ولم يجلس في الحفلة بل غادر المكان 
وكانت صفاء غاضبة جدا لدرجة لاتوصف 
وذهب بها الصادق الى البيت مباشرة وبسرعة 
وبخروجهم اسمترت المناسبة كما رسم لها
واصبح اصدقاء صبري يشتم بعضهم بعضا بهذه الصفعة
فاحدهم يقول للاخر اريتك بي كف صفاء 
واصبح كف صفاء يضرب به المثل 
ذهب الصادق مع صفاء وهو يغالب الضحك  
ويقول لصفاء 
يابت انتي طلعتي شفتة 
والله جبتي لي خوفة 
وبعد مؤانسة طويلة احست صفاء انها 
شفت غلها تماما من صبري 
وذهب الصادق مع صفاء الى البيت وهو
يلتزمها في مشهد يختم لنا 
قصة تسطر على جدران الزمن 
وترسم على سنوات التاريخ  
فدعواتي لهما بالتوفيق  

.
.
.
.
. 
النهـــــــــــاية:cu::cu::cu: 
رواية داء الثعالب ....... للكاتب طارق اللبيب :cu:
*

----------

